# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Lucas(Potter)'s Workbook

## LucasPotter

First, I'll copy some stuff from a thread I started somewhere else... and then I'll keep updating this one! Thanks, LvB, for the suggestion!

"I've had sleep paralysis on and off for a few years (it'd happen three nights in a row and then it'd only happen again months later), so I decided to google it. I found out what it was and then started reading about lucid dreaming.

About two weeks ago, I decided to try doing it. I've had my fair share of nightmares for a lifetime and, frankly, I want to do some cool stuff in dreams. I've been having a hard time getting into sleep paralysis (I managed to do it the first night, but I...  :Oops:  I chickened out when I started hearing someone whispering in my ear. Yeah, I'm a wuss...)

After that, I've been trying to find stuff on the internet and finally, I got here. It's a wonderful site with many tutorials and I feel like, if I'm going to do this, it's going to be because I've read lots of threads here.

Anyway, I'm sorry for the rant. I just wanted to say hi and thank you for helping me!" (*Jan 27*)

"I was sleeping, dreaming about _Glee_, when I woke up. Not a big deal, right? I went to my bathroom and my girlfriend was there, I talked to her for a bit. Then I went back to my bedroom and noticed that there was something weird with me. I looked at the mirror and kept seeing people walking by me. I freaked out, tried to pinch myself, but nothing was working. After that, I woke up. I was afraid of being ANOTHER false awakening, so I took lots of papers with numbers and started checking them. They were okay, so I was relieved. I went to the bathroom, I told my girlfriend what had happened and then I noticed my dog inside a bird's cage. I took him out of there and, again, I looked at the mirror. I could see myself, but I was turning my head, like the girl from The _Exorcist_. Once more, I freaked out. After some time, I managed to wake up." (*Jan 27*)

Those are the most important parts, I think... if you're interested, also check my DJ! I've been updating it regularly! ...regularly = everyday since I've started posting here... three days, so far.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

And I'm trying this tonight: www . dreamviews . com/f79/**crazyinsanes-wild-tutorial-**-87710/

----------


## zaqwsx170

Hey there Lucas. I'm a fellow newbie.

----------


## LucasPotter

Hey, zaqwsx170! Are you having any luck so far?

----------


## zaqwsx170

I've honestly been being lazy for the past 3 weeks, so no lucid dreams for me. I've gotten reasonably good at dream recall though, so that's something. This week I think I'm gonna be pretty busy, so probably not enough time to do WBTB's, so I'm going to be focusing on reality checks. I'm going to do them whenever I enter or leave a building, as well as whenever I am about to eat food.

Good luck! I'm heading to bed.

----------


## LucasPotter

Ah, that's good, getting better at dream recall! Do you have a DJ? I've started one here when I registered (...three days ago...) and I think it's a really interesting experience, writing down my dreams.

Ohhh, that's a great plan! I tried doing a reality check in a dream and I failed, though, so I'm a little demotivated to try that, at least for now.  :Sad: 

Sweet (and, hey, why not?, also lucid!) dreams!

----------


## LucasPotter

All right!!! I have my CAN ready, so I'm going to bed now... let's see how it goes, I'm really, really excited about this!

----------


## LucasPotter

Right, so I went to bed last night, set the alarm clock... and then, my girlfriend called me in the middle of the night. I don't know if it interfered or not, all I know is that I wasn't able to have a lucid dream. I _vaguely_ remember hearing the alarm clock, but... yeah. I need to try again tonight.

----------


## LucasPotter

On the bright side, fourth day in a row that I wrote on my DJ. I'm very proud of that, at least it's one thing I know I'm doing right... even though I don't remember much about what I dreamt of last night.  :Oops:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! Sorry for not greeting you earlier, been kinda busy. Keep on writing in your DJ and you'll improve your recall. It'll become a habit soon and you will gladly do it. Paying attention to how awesome regular dreams are is a great way of staying motivated. Remember that the more you think about lucid dreaming and crave one, the bigger chance of it happening. If you have any questions, ask away!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thank you! I've been updating my DJ everyday and it's been an interesting experience.  :smiley:  Thanks for welcoming me!

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed...  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks, Matte! I didn't have any luck last night, but I did have a false awakening... third time in five days it happens, so I guess it's something?  :tongue2:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Well the fact that you remember having a false awakening surely counts for something, right?

I found that when I wasn't using an alarm, drinking water before going to bed, and repeatedly telling myself throughout the day that I would wake up after my dreams and write them down helped a good deal. I was personally unable to get to the level of waking up after each dream during the night, but i admittedly was not very good with my practice of it.

Using a voice recorder helps me a lot, especially since my alarm and voice recorder are the same piece of tech (cell phone).

----------


## LucasPotter

I think I need to set an alarm clock to wake me up before my parents do it... because they're waking me up every morning by shouting at me telling me to do stuff. To remember a dream, I need to wake up peacefully and stay in bed for some time.  :Sad: 

I'll try doing that, the telling myself I'll wake up after my dreams, it sounds like a great idea. Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Have you looked at any of the tutorials on this site, or Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen Laberge? You might want to check those out, they're pretty good resources.
Maybe today you could try telling yourself periodically throughout the night that you WILL wake up after each of your dreams and record them. That way, you might be able to get more than one.

Happy dreams!

----------


## Kaenthem

> I think I need to set an alarm clock to wake me up before my parents do it... because they're waking me up every morning by shouting at me telling me to do stuff. To remember a dream, I need to wake up peacefully and stay in bed for some time. 
> 
> I'll try doing that, the telling myself I'll wake up after my dreams, it sounds like a great idea. Thanks!



 are you gay ,because your prfile says that you are a homosexual

----------


## LucasPotter

> are you gay ,because your prfile says that you are a homosexual



No, my profile says I'm a transsexual. I'm biologically a girl, but I see myself, and want to be treated, as a guy.

----------


## zaqwsx170

Well cool! I have another question for you: your profile says you're from Brazil, so where/how did you learn to speak English so fluently?

----------


## LucasPotter

> Well cool! I have another question for you: your profile says you're from Brazil, so where/how did you learn to speak English so fluently?



Thanks, zaq! I've studied English for half of my life and I always found it an easy subject... and, of course, the internet, TV, films, music... Everything is in English!  :tongue2: 

...just be glad you've never heard my accent.  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

From zaq's workbook:





> EDIT: One thing I need to do more than I haven't been doing much of is reading back through old dreams I've recorded. *I'm going to do that, and explicitly note things/events that should have made me realize that I was lucid.* I think that's a good habit to get into. It's kind of part of MILD as well.



I think it's a really good idea and I plan on doing that every ten days! It should help me a lot! We'll see...  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, time to go to bed...  ::yawn::

----------


## LucasPotter

No luck again. I think I need to go to bed earlier, I'm too tired whenever I wake up. Today, I slept during the whole morning (I woke up after noon), so...  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

> I think I need to go to bed earlier



Mission NOT accomplished. I suck at going to bed early.  :Oops:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I know it's way later than what I had planned, but I'm going to bed.

----------


## LucasPotter

No lucid dreams last night... but I didn't really try...  :Oops:

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed!

----------


## zaqwsx170

How'd it go?

----------


## LucasPotter

Hey, Zaq! I've been sleeping less than five hours and I can't even remember my dreams of those last two nights!  :Sad:  I know that tomorrow I'll be able to sleep more, so I'm hoping tonight will be better...  :smiley:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Maybe you should try keeping a specific log of:
-amount of caffeine/chocolate you had on the specific day
-time you went to sleep
-time you woke up
-what you did during the day (intentionality, drank water before bed, focused before bed, etc)
-whether you used an alarm or not
-etc

Idk. Just to try and make things work out. Might all be completely superfluous, but it might help if you're having trouble.

----------


## LucasPotter

That's a good plan, actually! I'll make a list of things that could be affecting my sleep and then I will update it everyday. 

Speaking of things that could affect it, my stupid body decided to remind me I'm still a girl and now I have my period AND cramps. C'est la vie, eh?

----------


## LucasPotter

But I also have an interesting experiece to share. I wason the phone with my girlfriend until 6AM, I turned off the computer and it was dark, I was still on the phone, but in my bed already. I closed my eyes because I hate being in the dark and I saw a wall with a lizard on it. It freaked me out a bit, so I decided to hang upand try to WILD, I figured that I was already hallucinating. 

I started relaxing and, for the first time ever, an image came to my mind. I guess I should mention that I felt a little numbness on my arms and legs and a light pressure on my chest, but nothing more than that. The image was of a beach, it was night. I'm not exactly a beach person, but I was okay with the scenario and decided to simply enjoy it.

That didn't work that well, though, because suddenly there were tornadoes everywhere. I thought "well, I'm going to die then, but no problem, it won't be for real, I'll just wake up". That made me realise that 1) I could still feel my body, so I could "wake up/get up" if I wanted to and 2) I could try to control this scenario, whatever it was.

I started thinking that the tornadoes would come towards me, but nothing would happen. So my mind must've decided to make things more interesting, aaand... tsunamis, tornadoes and lightning bolts EVERYWHERE. I was still telling myself I had the power, but I could feel that I was going to lose control of it.

So I decided to focus on meeting my celebrity crush, Lea Michele. I thought I could see her at a park or something, but I kept finding myself in a flat. Very frustrating. Then I remember seeing the Statue of Liberty, which made me happy, cause that meant I was in NY, at least.

Finally, I was in a groceries store and Lea was there. The problem was that I couldn't actually see her. I couldn't hear her voice either. After lots of tries, I managed to see her and imagine her voice, so I decided it was time to imagine myself talking to her. At first, I was a little boy. Awful. I tried again, but I couldn't see my face, I wanted to be me, but at the same time, I wanted to be hotter... and male.

It took me some time to simply accept to not see my face. So I said hi to her, asked for a pic, she was really nice and I was proud of myself. Then, I was in my bedroom and there was a girl floating above my bed. She wasn't above me, it was like she was standing next to my feet. I knew she wasn't real, but I didn't want that image, so I moved, because I could still feel my body.

Is there such thing as a semi-lucid dream?  ::whyme::

----------


## LucasPotter

Sorry for the typos, btw... It's 7AM, I'm exhausted and I'm on my iPad.

----------


## LucasPotter

I should've gone to bed already, but I'm stupid and I'm still here... but I'll go soon, I'm really hoping I'll get something like last night... maybe even more!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, time to go...

----------


## LucasPotter

No progress made... but I can't say that I REALLY tried.  :Oops:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Wow, that is definitely an interesting experience you had there. That sounds pretty similar to a lucid dream. It kind of reminds me of sometimes when I first fall asleep I go straight into a dream where I knock my foot on a rock while walking or something and am instantaneously jolted awake and my foot physically jerks back too. Guess sleep paralysis hadn't set in.

Well sucks to hear that you have to deal with your period right now. Maybe it'll help to try and set specific goals for weeks/days so you continue to make progress.

I've been really bad about reality checking and dream recall this past week. Like REALLY bad.

----------


## Matte87

That's definitely a lucid dream, cool experience!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Wow, I haven't been here in ages! I'll try to continue this thread and my journal... I'm sure I'm way out of practice, but it can't hurt to try, right?

----------


## LucasPotter

Anyway, I'm going to bed soon, it's around 3:15AM. I've had some crazy dreams recently, but nothing worth mentioning, IMO. I've had sleep paralysis a couple nights ago, although I have to admit it had been a long time since the last time. I ended up reading some scary stuff about two hours ago, so I expect some nightmares tonight.

(...and when I say scary, I mean scary to _me_. I'm such a wimp that I'm surprised I'm not scared of unicorns and rainbows.)

Not going to try LD tonight, I'll just work on writing on my journal for now. I used to remember my dreams VERY well, but I've been remembering just fragments/emotions lately, so...  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I went to bed last night, I thought it wouldn't hurt to just lie there without moving. Then I got a little numb, which was fine, but after that, I heard someone breathing on my ear. I wasn't in the mood to handle scary stuff, so I moved and gave up on it.

I had lots of dreams last night, but I managed to write on my DJ, so I'm happy!

----------


## LucasPotter

I've found a very interesting thread about SP and it showed me how I barely understand it. I've decided to just let go of certain definitions for now.

However, I've also decided to educate myself a little on Lucid Dreaming, so I've gotten a few books online. No idea if they're good, but I'll post here as I read them. The books I got are those:

The Art Of Lucid Dreaming: A Manual - Carolus M. den Blanken
Lucid Dreams In 30 Days - Keith Harary, Pamela Weintraub
Lucid Dreaming Manual - Marc VanDeKeere
A Course In Lucid Dreaming - Stephen LaBerge
Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming - Stephen LaBerge

----------


## LucasPotter

I've posted that list of books here, hopefully I'll get some opinions on any of them.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Almost 2:40AM, going to bed now. Saw a very crappy and terribly stupid film about aliens. I'm not scared of alien films at all (surprising, considering the fact that everything scares me), but the whole "people are dying/it's the end of the world" thing might give me some nightmares. Hopefully, it won't. Anyway, still planning on just working on remembering my dreams, no trying to LD for now, so I'll write down all I can remember when I wake up.

----------


## LucasPotter

Just updated my DJ. Long story short, I met a really cool girl in my dreams last night, she kind of left me in the dream, but I still wish she were real. Is it possible to develop real feelings for a dream character?

----------


## LucasPotter

Had a nap and met the girl again!

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, I forgot to mention: last night, I was going to try to WILD, but my cousin was sending me messages on FB and my phone wouldn't stop buzzing, so I gave up after ten minutes.

----------


## LucasPotter

Anyway, I have to get up early tomorrow, so I'll go to bed soon.

----------


## LucasPotter

Ready to sleep now, hopefully I'll see the girl again.

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night, I lied down and didn't move. After some minutes, I started to feel the buzz in my ears, my body felt numb and tingly. All normal, I always get to this point. But then it felt like my bed had been turned, like someone was lifting it on the right side, and it was a very weird feeling. It got the point where I was too uncomfortable and had to move, because even though I knew it wasn't real, it REALLY felt like I was going to fall.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm going to bed now and I'll try the lucid dream thing from I-Doser. I usually fall asleep without noticing when I listen to that, but I think tonight might be different.

----------


## Matte87

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thank you! I've been too lazy with my DJ, though.  :Oops: 

On another note, whenever I try to WILD, I either fall asleep or get bored and decide to just go to sleep, but then I have lots of false awakenings and, in all of them, I experience sleep paralysis, until I actually do wake up... and end up, of course, having sleep paralysis in real life too. It's become rather annoying.

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, going to bed in about fifteen minutes... I'll try to WILD, even though I need to work on my patience.

----------


## LucasPotter

I have abandoned my DJ for a few days now. I've been having nightmares and I refuse to write them down.

----------


## LucasPotter

That said, it's time to go to bed.

----------


## Matte87

Nightmares are never fun. Don't put any thought into them though and just forget about them if they're bad enough. Otherwise you risk inducing them when you go to bed.

----------


## LucasPotter

Wow, I suck. I haven't been here for the longest time. I'll start writing on my DJ again, I've been having really vivid dreams.  :smiley:  Not much luck with lucid dreams, though. I notice that I'm dreaming sometimes (it's actually a little often - about once every three nights), but I never take control of the dream. It's like... despite the fact that I know I'm sleeping and that it's a dream, dream me isn't aware of it. Very confusing. I remember this one time I realised I was dreaming, decided to take control (I've only done that like four or five times, I think)... and then, instead of doing any of the things I've wanted to try in dreams, I started looking for my car because I felt like driving. So I need to start working on the control thing.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I have decided to drop my DJ. It has the exact opposite effect for me, as in... my dream recall gets WORSE whenever I start writing down my dreams. I go from remembering three full dreams to remembering a few random scenes, sometimes just "feelings".

I also tried the banana/milk combo two nights in a row. It made my dreams LESS vivid. So dropping that too. I've read about salty food and mustard. I used to eat pure salt when I was younger, so I'll try that and the spoon of mustard tonight.

I haven't been posting much here because I haven't really had any progress, but I'm reading about lucid dreaming every night. So at least this time I haven't abandoned my goals, even if I'm not updating here.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Tiny update. No lucid dreams yet, but I'm having an allergic reaction to... something. I have hives on my upper body, so a doctor gave me hydroxyzine to take at night. It apparently makes you super sleepy (I took one pill on Sunday and two pills yesterday), however it hasn't affected my dreams... yet. I did feel extremely sluggish today (as in... after I went to bed) and now I'm absolutely exhausted, even though I had a pretty calm day and I slept quite a lot last night. I'll take another pill (maybe two) tonight again for the itching, so it might affect me tonight. It feels like my body has finally begun responding to it, so I wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## LucasPotter

JUST HAD A LUCID DREAM!!!!!!!!!

I was dreaming about something totally stupid, a meeting of people who believed we should only have children with people of our own race, then the meeting was over. I took my bag and checked the mirror, to see if I looked okay. First, I had three eyes, so I was like "FOCUS, YOU'RE NOT FOCUSING ON THE IMAGE"... when I finally did, I looked like an Asian boy, cartoon-like... even had some freckles.

Sooo I thought "whoa, am I dreaming?", followed by "well, duh, do you remember that meeting you've just attended? OF COURSE YOU'RE DREAMING!" I threw my bag away, looked at the windows (they were closed) and told myself I should fly. I ran, jumped and I passed through the windows as if they weren't there at all!

I was flying super fast, making crazy turns everywhere, there was even one time I got scared I'd lose control, fall down and wake up... but then I laughed, cause the floor could be anywhere, all I had to do was think it wasn't close!

I tried shooting stuff with my hands (light powers? Force? Kame Hame Ha?), but it didn't work. Finally, I decided to land. When I put my feet on the ground, I woke up.

BUT IT WAS A LUCID DREAM!!!  ::D: 

Feels like the first real lucid dream I've had. The ones before this, I either didn't know what a lucid dream was, or I wasn't so in control and so aware as I was now.

SO EXCITING, CAN'T BELIEVE I GOT TO FLY!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

Decided to change my number of LDs. It said I had had 2, but I'm sure I've had more. They were never this vivid and this lucid, though, so now I'll only count those types of super awesome LDs!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had another real lucid dream last night!  ::D: 

About two nights ago, I actually had a dream where I was semi-lucid. I was running from someone/something (who knows what, I'm always being chased in my dreams), when I thought "hey, this looks like a dream! Maybe I can fly! If I can fly, they won't see me!" so I jumped up and started flying. I knew that flying was only possible in a dream and I knew that it was a dream, but I was still worried about running away. So, while happy about the flying progress, I'm not adding this to my LD count.

Last night, however, OH, MY! I was inside a car with my mother, we were waiting for something and all the windows were open. I suddenly had the feeling that someone would attack us and I kept trying to lock the car, but my mum was in the way and that was when I realised that my mother would NEVER be that stupid. Then it clicked that it was obviously a dream. I rolled my eyes, got calm and did lock the car without a problem. That was enough to prove to me that I was right.

I turned to my mum, said "sorry, but I need to enjoy this" and I jumped out of the car (it was all locked and I threw myself at the door... I went through it like it wasn't even there). Then I was in the middle of a park or something. I thought "I want to see Lindsay!" (*Lindsay Pearce*, my current celebrity crush) and nothing really happened, just got a little blurry, but then it went back to normal. I thought that again and she appeared!  ::D:  Then, she started talking to me about... I honestly don't remember, she was RAMBLING, which was super adorable! I held her hand, we were walking together and she was still talking. Then, I kissed her and she looked surprised, but happy...

...and then my phone woke me up.  :Sad: 

But it was still AWESOME and now my count of REAL LDs is up to 2!!!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, so I've decided to try LogicInLife's *Repetition of Writing Induction Technique* tonight. It is now 7PM and I've written "I know I'm dreaming." thirty times.

Other than that, nothing new. I have been having some pretty vivid dreams, but nothing out of ordinary. What might be worthy mentioning is that it's like my brain is trying to make me lucid sometimes. Last night, I had a dream where I was on the floor, hiding from someone, then this huge flash of light was on me. I realised they knew I was there, so I got up, looked up and thought "fuck them, this is a dream, I'll just fly away from them", which was what I did.

Except that I didn't think, not once, that I could take control of my dream. It really was just a "this is a dream, I can fly, THEY WON'T GET ME BECAUSE I CAN FLY" moment, where I completely ignored the fact that they weren't real and I could try to control them. But I feel like those little moments where I seem to be a little aware that it's a dream and that I can do stuff I couldn't in real life are a good step towards having real lucid dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, time to go to bed... I'll read what I wrote before, though!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I wasn't successful last night... however, I was woken up by my parents twice, being told to get up immediately. Whenever I don't stay in bed for a few seconds after waking up, I barely remember my dreams (my dream recall is usually really good, if I have about ten seconds for myself after waking up), so I will try the technique again tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Another lucid dream last night!  ::D:  It was actually two, but they both happened at the same place and I did the same thing in both of them, so...

I was at this weird room, looked like a small, cheap hotel room. It was very dark and I sat down and looked at the mirror. I realised my hair looked different. Then I was like "I'M DREAMING!" and one of the things I wanted to do in a lucid dream was to look at myself in the mirror. Since the mirror was already there, that's what I did. My face changed, I was a man, I had a beard and I was neither handsome nor ugly. Just average. A little on the grumpy side, perhaps. I think I had a scar somewhere. I woke up. Except that I was still at the *same* hotel room. I felt like it could be another dream (duh!), so I looked at my hand and it had six fingers. I went back to the mirror. My face changed again, I was a man again. It was not the same face from before, but it was basically the same thing, except for the beard. Neither a handsome nor a ugly face, it looked a little grumpy. Instead of scar, there were like... zit marks. Not the zits themselves, but I could see that I had had many of them in the past.

Quite interesting, imo. I'm assuming that I see myself as a man (which is good, considering I do identify as male), a little bitter perhaps, not attractive, but not unattractive either, and a little flawed in the past. Very interesting experience.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Next time I have a lucid dream, I plan on trying to talk to my subconscious.

Also, I've realised that I've had three lucid dreams in July!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I took a nap and had a semi-lucid dream! Maybe my next dream will be lucid!  ::D:

----------


## lsddream

> Another lucid dream last night!  It was actually two, but they both happened at the same place and I did the same thing in both of them, so...
> 
> I was at this weird room, looked like a small, cheap hotel room. It was very dark and I sat down and looked at the mirror. I realised my hair looked different. Then I was like "I'M DREAMING!" and one of the things I wanted to do in a lucid dream was to look at myself in the mirror. Since the mirror was already there, that's what I did. My face changed, I was a man, I had a beard and I was neither handsome nor ugly. Just average. A little on the grumpy side, perhaps. I think I had a scar somewhere. I woke up. Except that I was still at the *same* hotel room. I felt like it could be another dream (duh!), so I looked at my hand and it had six fingers. I went back to the mirror. My face changed again, I was a man again. It was not the same face from before, but it was basically the same thing, except for the beard. Neither a handsome nor a ugly face, it looked a little grumpy. Instead of scar, there were like... zit marks. Not the zits themselves, but I could see that I had had many of them in the past.
> 
> Quite interesting, imo. I'm assuming that I see myself as a man (which is good, considering I do identify as male), a little bitter perhaps, not attractive, but not unattractive either, and a little flawed in the past. Very interesting experience.



That sounded like a cool lucid.

----------


## LucasPotter

> That sounded like a cool lucid.



Thank you! It really, really was!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. talk to myself/my subconscious/my dream guide
2. turn into a man
3. have ideas for a book
4. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
5. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
6. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)

I'll add more later... now it's time to sleep!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night, I was extremely unsuccessful. Had a long, vivid nightmare. Same stuff that usually happens in my dreams. Being chased, having to hide, not able to drive... and yet, I failed to notice that. At least it was vivid, I guess... I hope to have more luck tonight. I must focus more on reality checks, though. I rarely do them in real life (in fact, I do them more in my dreams... strange), so that should help.

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. talk to myself/my subconscious/my dream guide
2. turn into a man
3. have ideas for a book
4. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
5. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
6. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)
7. turn into an animal (maybe a wolf?)

----------


## LucasPotter

About reality checks: I usually only look at my hands in real life. And that's rare (I pretty much only do it when I'm driving and when I'm posting here).

In my dreams, however... I usually slap myself. As weird as it may sound, whenever I slap myself in my dreams, I feel very little pain. Then, I continue slapping myself until I feel no pain at all. That's the only reality check that I've always had and it's always worked for me (even before I knew what a lucid dream was). 

I've also started having mirrors as reality checks, and last lucid dream I had, I looked at my hand and it had six fingers. BUT! Whenever I do a reality check in my dreams, it's just to make sure I'm dreaming (except for the mirrors). Usually, something just clicks and I go "hey! This is a dream!"

I'll begin doing more reality checks in real life (starting tomorrow! ...hopefully...), and we'll see if it affects my dreams. I'd like to think so, but after I realised that keeping a dream journal decreases my dream recall... I guess everything is possible, eh?

----------


## LucasPotter

Anyway! Going to check my list of goals one last time, then it's bedtime!  ::D:  Hoping really hard that tonight will be a lucid dream night!

----------


## LucasPotter

Random dreams last night. Took a nap this afternoon, more random dreams. Except that I had sleep paralysis... but it felt like it was IN the dream. I believe I had a false awakening, had sleep paralysis there (that happened twice). I tried to turn that into a lucid dream... but no such luck.

----------


## LucasPotter

Again, just random dreams last night.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a really fucked up dream last night. And I haven't done any reality checks during the day. Basically, the only good thing that can be said for the last twenty four hours is that my dream was really vivid... but that's nothing new.

----------


## LucasPotter

Things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. talk to myself/my subconscious/my dream guide
2. turn into a man
3. have ideas for a book
4. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
5. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
6. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)
7. turn into an animal (maybe a wolf?)
8. use an elevator to find out things about me

----------


## LucasPotter

Interesting. I've known for a while that keeping a dream journal decreases my dream recall, so I don't use mine anymore. However, yesterday I wrote down my dream from two nights ago, just because I was telling some online friends about it. That was it. Except that today, when I woke up, I couldn't remember ANYTHING AT ALL from last night's dreams. I know I had more than one and I know they were neither lucid nor bad dreams. But I can't remember them. I find this very interesting, as I'm usually able to recall my dreams without a problem. Apparently, I can't write them down, though.

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been reading the TOTM threads and one of them had looking at the mirror as a basic task... which I managed to do last month!  ::D:  I'm now checking other tasks to see what I can add to my list of goals. While even the basic onz are hard for me, considering I don't get lucid very often, it can't hurt to have more ideas!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. talk to myself/my subconscious/my dream guide
2. turn into a man
3. have ideas for a book
4. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
5. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
6. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)
7. turn into an animal (maybe a wolf?)
8. use an elevator to find out things about me
9. ask a DC if I'm dreaming
10. go to Hogwarts
11. shoot fireworks out of my hands
12. ask a DC what my name is

----------


## LucasPotter

I had lots of vivid dreams last night! I was a bit aware that some of them were dreams, but not enough to make them lucid. For example, I was running in my dream and I thought "in my dreams, I run faster when I do this. Snce this is a dream, that should work!" but not once did I think of taking control of those dreams. Still, I'll consider last night a step into the right direction. Many vivid dreams plus a little bit of awareness is never bad, right?  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Yo, sounds like you are making some progress, keep it up!  :smiley: 

Dreams with dream control happen when one thinks alot about lucid dreaming and when awareness is higher indeed, being in lucid dreaming mood is always good. Good job on that TOTM too, be sure to check out the new August ones if you haven't already.  ::D: 

Haven't heard about that problem with DJing before, usually it helps recall and dreaming in general... Maybe you are overthinking the problem, making it bigger than it is, and it, like an autosuggestion, decreases recall, or the act of writing dreams got linked to decreased recall psychologically in some way. Try thinking more positive and worrying less about it. Also, have you tried using some other kind of medium for DJ, like voice recording or typing?  :Thinking:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Yo, sounds like you are making some progress, keep it up! 
> 
> Dreams with dream control happen when one thinks alot about lucid dreaming and when awareness is higher indeed, being in lucid dreaming mood is always good. Good job on that TOTM too, be sure to check out the new August ones if you haven't already. 
> 
> Haven't heard about that problem with DJing before, usually it helps recall and dreaming in general... Maybe you are overthinking the problem, making it bigger than it is, and it, like an autosuggestion, decreases recall, or the act of writing dreams got linked to decreased recall psychologically in some way. Try thinking more positive and worrying less about it. Also, have you tried using some other kind of medium for DJ, like voice recording or typing?



I feel like I am! I spend a couple hours everyday here on this site, either reading other people's dreams (DJs, dream interpretation threads) or reading the TOTM threads. It's making me think about lucid dreaming a lot throughout the day, which is really great. My dreams last night were all really vivid again (in fact, I believe my dreams are getting more and more vivid).

I did check the August tasks and I think I'd like to try the meaning of life one... not sure I'll get it done by the end of August, but I'll try to remember when (if) I get a lucid dream.  :tongue2: 

About the DJ problem... I can't be sure, but my theory is: when I write down my dreams, I don't have to remember them anymore, because they're safe somewhere else already. I feel like my brain goes a little "oh, hey, let's not worry about remembering dreams, we don't have to!" (my brain is like Gollum, yes, it speaks as if it were more than one  ::shock::  )

On the other hand, when I wake up, spend a minute remembering my dreams, get up and think about them once every two/three hours during the day, my dreams are even more vivid the next night. So this has become my dream recall technique for the time being. It's working amazingly well, so yay!  ::D: 

Anyway, thanks for taking time to check my workbook and give me some feedback, Scionox!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

My classes start tomorrow, so I know something will change (I'll definitely not be able to go to bed at 3AM, nor get out of bed at noon), but hopefully my dreams will continue vivid. And maybe they can become lucid too... if it's not asking too much?  :tongue2: 

Anyway, I have to be up at 7:30AM and it's past 11PM. Bedtime.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Again, vivid dreams... no lucid dreams.

----------


## LucasPotter

Actually, something happened. In one of my dreams, my dad and I were waiting for my mum to have dinner. Then, my dad looks at his phone and goes all "MY GOD WHERE IS SHE IT'S PAST ONE AM!!!" So I looked at my phone and it said 0:09. I was like "...no, it's midnight, not 'past one am'", so he gave me a knowing look and shrugged. Maybe it was my brain trying to tell me I was supposed to check my phone again, so that I could realise it was a dream?

----------


## Scionox

Sounds like it, but you were not aware enough to catch it, still close though, so congrats!  :smiley: 
As for sleeping schedule change, think positive! I had some problems with going off my sleeping schedule recently, but they lead to experiments with times and final change actually caused more positive effect. Maybe in your case it might lead to positive changes as well.  :wink2: 
As for DJ, theories can be theories, but if you thinking about it that way you may be unintentionally autosuggesting it and it happens. Either way, it's nice that your recall technique works.  :poof:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Sounds like it, but you were not aware enough to catch it, still close though, so congrats! 
> As for sleeping schedule change, think positive! I had some problems with going off my sleeping schedule recently, but they lead to experiments with times and final change actually caused more positive effect. Maybe in your case it might lead to positive changes as well. 
> As for DJ, theories can be theories, but if you thinking about it that way you may be unintentionally autosuggesting it and it happens. Either way, it's nice that your recall technique works.



Yeah, I have a hard time getting aware.  :Sad:  Even when I *know* it's a dream, I'm still (somehow) not aware.  ::|: 

I actually think that a routine might be the best for me. I went to bed as early as I could last night, woke up twice in two hours. I could remember every detail of both dreams and I even tried to WILD, but then my dog barked and it got me out of it.

I don't care all that much about DJ, to be honest. I wanted to do it because it helps dream recall, but since it doesn't... then good riddance.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime! A little later than yesterday, and I have to be up earlier tomorrow, but hopefully this won't be too bad.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Try to not think that it's hard, think positive, sometimes thinking that something is hard actually can make it so. As for knowing that it's dream and still not being aware, it's still some progress, meaning that you think alot about it, and thinking about lucid dreaming is good!  ::zzz::

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been actually thinking that noticing I'm dreaming should be easy.  :tongue2:  "Should be" isn't "is", but I'm trying to get my mind to accept that! Whenever I go to bed, I tell myself "next time I do something, I'll be dreaming. I will notice it", it's not exactly a mantra, but in my last few dreams, something happens that ALMOST gives me lucidity (dad making me want to check my phone, me saying "this is a dream", but still not taking control of it, etc), so I'll continue to do this.

In other news, nothing really happened last night. I've been having two very annoying recurring dreams, so I started a new *thread* about them on the right forum. But that's pretty much it.

----------


## LucasPotter

I'M SO STUPID!!!  :Sad: 

I took a nap before going to uni tonight. In my dream, I took something out of my pocket and what looked like a super tiny turtle got stuck on my finger. I freaked out, threw it away from me and it fell on my table. I looked at it and it was a big ant. I decided to kill it, so I slapped it off the table. It fell on the floor and I couldn't see it. I knew it was now a cockroach, but I couldn't see it. Everything was blurry. I checked to see if I was wearing my glasses (my eyesight is pretty terrible without my glasses) and I WAS!!! So what did I do? "Man, if this is a dream, I'll be so pissed off. Okay. Relax. Close your eyes, take a deep breath and focus."  ::|:   ::|:   ::|: 

Damn right I'm pissed off!!!  :Pissed:

----------


## LucasPotter

Anyway... bedtime.

----------


## Scionox

That's another close one! Don't be frustrated and instead think of it as little step forward, also if you can, do reality checks more often, and also, remember to actually question reality. As for recurring dreams, JoannaB already gave a nice answer in that thread.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

> That's another close one! Don't be frustrated and instead think of it as little step forward, also if you can, do reality checks more often, and also, remember to actually question reality. As for recurring dreams, JoannaB already gave a nice answer in that thread.



I know, it's just annoying to get so close and then... be dumb and fail at gaining lucidity.  :Sad: 

I agree with you, I definitely need to do reality checks more often. I've been trying, but I have such a terrible memory... I think I do about three reality checks per day, which is obviously not enough.  ::|: 

And JoannaB's advice was pretty good!  ::D:  I didn't have any of those two dreams last night! I don't have them EVERY night, of course, but I'll keep doing what she told me to do!  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

You can try using mantra like "I remember to reality check" sometime through the day, or write autosuggestion somewhere, alternatively you can try putting reminders in places that would remind you to RC.  :smiley: 
Also general memory practice can be good, memory can always be improved!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Do you think it'd help if I set my phone to remind me? For example, on the first day, I could have an alarm every two hours. Second day, one every three hours. And decrease the alarms every day, to see if I start doing it on my own?

----------


## LucasPotter

I took a nap this afternoon and had lots of vivid dreams. In one of them, things were blurry again and I remembered of the dream I had yesterday. However, instead of doing a reality check immediately, I thought it'd be better to close my eyes and relax before "I jumped into conclusions".  ::|:  And then I woke up.

I won't even say how frustrated I was. Maybe all of those "almost there" experiences will finally lead me to a lucid dream...

----------


## LucasPotter

I think I'll try writing on my DJ again. I really love talking about my dreams... I hope my dream recall doesn't change, though.

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I've decided to try the Awoken app I saw on a thread *here*. Let's see if it helps me.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Yeah, phone reminder sounds like a good idea.  :smiley: 
And 'almost there' experiences are definitely steps towards lucidity, and once you practice better awareness by doing reality checks you should be having really good chances for lucidity.  :wink2: 
And good luck on DJ!

----------


## LucasPotter

It really is! I've done about five reality checks today... and it's not even 3PM!  :tongue2:  The app is really good, it asks you if you're dreaming and gives you tips (read this twice, count your fingers), so I'm enjoying it.  :smiley:  I'm not sure if it'll make much of a difference in just one day, but I'm counting on the fact that a week with this will help me!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I've updated my DJ with last night's dreams. They were boring and uninteresting, but... they're there.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm dumb. I paused the app because I was going to record a song and then I forgot to unpause it.  :Sad: 

To be fair, I have no idea if this is a good time to use it. I'm leaving tomorrow morning, gonna be out of town until Sunday with my parents. My birthday is on this week and they wanted to do something different. I'll keep the app for now, though. It might not help, but it can't hurt, I guess.

EDIT: what I mean by "this might not be a good time" is that the next three days will be totally out of my routine.

Which reminds me that I don't think I'll be able to post here until Sunday.  :Sad:  Maybe tomorrow morning if something really interesting happens tonight. I'll miss my workbook. I'm taking my iPad with me and I'll definitely write everything there. When I get back, I'll just update here. And who knows? I might get lucky and have free wifi somewhere!

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed now... a little later than the last few days.

----------


## Scionox

Awwwr... 
Well, good luck anyways, even out of routine you can get nice dreams, or maybe even lucid!  :Exclaim: 
Also the fact that you will be sleeping in different place can give you greater awareness, so don't give up yet.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Maybe I'll get lucky, yeah!  ::D:  I actually did a reality check in my dream last night, but then I "woke up"... it was a FA, but I didn't notice. Still, it feels like I'm getting closer, right?  :smiley: 

I've also updated my DJ already! Managed to write quite a lot, although writing on the iPad sucks... I always make typos.

Anyway, I'm leaving soon, so... be back on Sunday!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Yes, you were aware enough to do RC, which is great!  ::D: 
And if you experience FA's, do reality check every time you wake up/get up from bed, FA's can be confusing, but also great for lucidity.  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I think I should start doing RCs when I wake up. It's just not easy, creating new habits, but I'll get there.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Heh. Failed at checking reality when I wake up. I have to remember to do that!

However, I turned off the app cause I was hanging out with my parents all the time and they get annoyed when I check my phone too much. I'll turn it back on tomorrow, so hopefully that'll help me create the habit of doing reality checks.

Other than that, I had vivid, but not lucid, dreams on Friday and on Saturday. Updated my DJ with them.  :smiley:  Nothing really spectacular on this birthday, I'm afraid... but I still have tonight!  ::D:  Maybe being 23 will help me!?  :wink2:

----------


## Scionox

Ah, vivid dreams are still nice.  :smiley: 
By the way, happy birthday!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks, Scionox!  ::D: 

Unfortunately, I woke up late for class today, so I jumped out of bed and could not remember anything at all.  :Sad:  I know I didn't have any lucid dreams and I remember a few... scenes and emotions. It's a shame.  :Sad:

----------


## bemistaken

Don't be discouraged friend!  Every failure is an opportunity to learn!  Take something new from each 'failure' and use it to your advantaged.  If you are having trouble doing a reality check before you get out of bed, then say a mantra before you go to bed (forgive me if you already been told this).

Something like...

"I reality check upon awakening every morning"

Your brain will absorb this mantra and eventually, you will remember to do a reality check before you get out of bed in the morning.  It may take some time, but you will get there!  Good luck to you!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm going to try that, thank you!  :smiley: 

In other news, I had a (admittedly weak) lucid dream last night! I remembered number one on my list of goals (find my dream guide) and I didn't manage to do that... and I also lost lucidity pretty quickly (I described it in more details on my DJ), but that should mean I'm getting closer, right!?  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  ::thumbup:: 
Indeed you are getting closer, and that you have remembered goals is also very good!   :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D: 

I think the main problem I have is that, when I do get lucid... I forget to stabilize. Sometimes, when I go to bed, I tell myself that if I realise that I'm dreaming, I must rub my hands together first, then do whatever I want to do. However, since I don't have much experience with lucid dreams, maybe I'll start remembering to do that when I start having more of them (getting greedy?  :tongue2: ), so I'm not too worried about this.

What I AM worried about. I couldn't remember almost anything from last night. I took a nap just now and I can tell you it was a dream full of colours and sounds (I woke up with a song stuck in my head), but I can't remember anything at all about it. It's very weird, being able to say "I had a very vivid dream five minutes ago", but not being able to remember what happened in it.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm going to bed soon and I guess it won't hurt to check this list again:


Things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. talk to myself/my subconscious/my dream guide
2. turn into a man
3. have ideas for a book
4. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
5. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
6. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)
7. turn into an animal (maybe a wolf?)
8. use an elevator to find out things about me
9. ask a DC if I'm dreaming
10. go to Hogwarts
11. shoot fireworks out of my hands
12. ask a DC what my name is

 :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

What a mess. I had a very long, vivid nightmare. I woke up about four times during the nght and ended up back into the dream. I'm late for class, but I'll try to write it down later.

Ad no lucid dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, but I feel that I should mention that I've been dreaming a lot about people's fingers. I believe i's because I've been doing reality checks more often. I always count my fingers and now I guess my brain decided to focus on fingers...

----------


## Scionox

Stabilization is a nice tool, I'd suggest to try to not overthink about it though, it's not a must for a nice dreams, unless you make it a must, so instead of 'I must stabilize' attitude take stabilization technique slowly and without worries about whether something stable or not.  :smiley: 
For recall, sometimes it just happens, i've sometimes have similar situations with mine, i'd say try not to worry too much about it, it was still a vivid dream that left positive feeling so it's nice!
About nightmare, by waking up four times do you mean false awakenings? Keep doing reality checks on waking up and i am sure you will start catching them and turning them lucid.  :wink2: 
As for fingers, you could try mantra like "When i look at fingers in dream, i realize that i am dreaming" or similar.  ::zzz::

----------


## LucasPotter

> Stabilization is a nice tool, I'd suggest to try to not overthink about it though, it's not a must for a nice dreams, unless you make it a must, so instead of 'I must stabilize' attitude take stabilization technique slowly and without worries about whether something stable or not. 
> For recall, sometimes it just happens, i've sometimes have similar situations with mine, i'd say try not to worry too much about it, it was still a vivid dream that left positive feeling so it's nice!
> About nightmare, by waking up four times do you mean false awakenings? Keep doing reality checks on waking up and i am sure you will start catching them and turning them lucid. 
> As for fingers, you could try mantra like "When i look at fingers in dream, i realize that i am dreaming" or similar.



I'll try not to make a big deal out of stabilizing my dream.  :smiley: 

About recall, I'm not worried anymore... I can remember my dream from last night almost perfectly (I've just added it to my DJ... it's a long entry), so I guess me not remembering the other dreams was just a random thing that happened.

Hmmm, no... I really DID wake up throughout the night, even went to the bathroom once, but whenever I fell asleep again, I was back to the same dream. Not in the exact same scenario, but the same "plot". This happens sometimes. It's not a regular thing, but it's definitely not uncommon. It's a shame I never seem to realise it's a dream, but maybe someday...

That is interesting! I've been seeing a lot of fingers lately in my dreams (kid lost his fingers, I tried to break this guy's fingers), so I will try use that as a dream sign!  ::D:  Thanks!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed now! I'll try the mantra for checking reality when I wake up and the mantra for fingers... also, still the same goal, in case I do get lucky tonight (I've reached that point in life that lucid dream is better than sex, yes...) and... I guess this is it!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night didn't go well. My dreams were all annoying and weird and depressing. No lucid dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Whoa, this is AWESOME!!!  ::D: 



 ::banana::

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed soon! Later than usual, but I don't have class on Fridays, so yay!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

For some reason, I feel like tonight I should try to WILD. I've never had any success with it, but... why not, right?

----------


## Scionox

Yup, if you feel like, go for it! Remember to do it in WBTB or nap and not when normally going to sleep though, and it's also good to try because it can also increase chances of DILDs in WBTB/nap. Good luck!  :smiley: 
Edit: By the way, new competition sign up thread is live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-14-a.html  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oops. I tried when I went to bed already. It never works, I can sense how the hearing goes different, I feel the pressure on my chest and the lights we see with our eyes closed go super crazy and almost create faces or places, but... that's as far as I get. I'll try doing that in the middle of the night tonight!  :smiley: 

While I had no lucid dreams last night, I did realise something. When I first got here, I had a terrible problem falling asleep. I'd lay there for two hours before finally getting unconscious. Then I started trying to WILD and I never had any success, but I can sleep just fine now! Last night, while I was trying to WILD, I could feel my whole body completely relaxed and that's something that I learnt how to do because of this site. So thanks!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, and about the competition... I really want to join, but considering I can't even had LDs yet, I think it's better if I sit this one out... next LD I have, whenever that happens, I'll try the task of the month and see how it goes.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Joining can increase chance for that LD to happen as well though!  :wink2:

----------


## JoannaB

I would join if I were you. The last competition we had, I did not succeed in LDing during the competition but it boosted my dream recall and then I had an LD after, and in general almost all my LDs since I came back to this hobby have been tied to these competitions, so I can attest that they are powerful stuff. If you are at all competitive, this may be just what you need to bring you over the edge into LDing. Plus people are really nice and encouraging to oneanother, and there are no negative consequences for not LDing, so really you have nothing to lose by joining the competition, and you may have something to gain. Come on! It's fun. Oh and most of us really are competing against ourselves, so do not worry if your points are not comparing well with others, it's how they compare to your own expectations what really counts.

Edit: Besides, I joined in the competition, and it is in my best interest if more people join sooner because the competition won't start until enough people have signed up. So you would be doing me a favor if you signed up soon.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm very competitive and a sore loser, so this could either *really* help me or make me "Angelmoody".  :tongue2:  But you know what? I'm not having LDs at the moment anyway, so might as well try it, right?  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Something I've noticed about my dreams: when something happens in my life, I tend to dream about it a couple days later. For example, I had a six-day marathon of Game Of Thrones. A week after I was done, I saw Tyrion Lannister in a dream. I've been watching four episodes a day of Community for the past five days. Last night, Britta was in my dream.

It's interesting.  :smiley:  Although some things are never in my dreams. I read a lot about the concentration camps (my major in college is Hebrew, so I read a lot about Judaism in general, I'm just more interested in the Holocaust), but I've NEVER had a dream about it. Once, I had a dream where I was running away from a dark, huge camp. Could've beem a concentration camp, I guess, but I wasn't afraid of Nazis. In another dream, I was Jewish and I was hiding in a nice German family's house. But then the dream changed and I was just having fun with that family, hanging out at their place and we were all friends.

As I said... interesting.

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm going to bed soon. Going to try WBTB tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

Goodnight! Good luck. Me I am in bed but I can't seem to wrap my head around the idea of going to sleep tonight. I am thinking putting down my phone may be a good first step.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

It's not uncommon to dream about things we enjoyed recently, that's how some dream signs get born and it's nice that you have noticed it.  :wink2: 
And good luck with WBTB!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I slept a lot (about eleven hours!  ::o: ), but my dream recall has been getting a little worse. I remember very little.  :Sad: 

And I didn't even get to try WBTB. I woke up twice (that I can remember), once I was so tired that I let myself fall asleep without a second thought, the second time I was TOO awake. Maybe tonight?  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

Ah, that can happen, but there's indeed always next night and those 11 hours are still a good sleep! think positive!  ::zzz:: 
Also when you wake up during night for rather short period of time, be it short WBTB or Micro-WBTB or just waking up for a bit, it can help to write recall using some tags to be able to recall it later more easily when you get to writing an actual entry.  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Since my recall is usually pretty good, I've never bothered with writing keywords for my dreams everytime I wake up, but I think I'll give it a go for a week... if it works, it works!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Crap, it's 4AM.  :Sad:  Sure, tomorrow is Sunday, but I wanted to keep a nice schedule. That's out now, I guess...

Anyway, I'll try writing down keywords from my dreams whenever I wake up. I'll also try WBTB, though I'm not sure that's a good technique for me. I usually wake up in a bad mood because I hate having to wake up.  ::|:  I will try!

Also, I've started watching The Walking Dead. I've never liked zombies and I've never been afraid of them, so I hope my brain doesn't give me creepy, zombie nightmares.

----------


## LucasPotter

Btw I'm totally making the TOTM my goal if I do get a lucid dream. The easy one, though, asking someone the meaning of life. If I do manage to do that, then I'll go on with my personal goals.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

If you are not afraid of them then it should not be a problem, and zombies can actually make some fun dreams too.  :wink2: 
And good luck with TOTM!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

No lucid dreams, but I think I only have myself to blame. I don't do reality checks as often as I should. I was doing well with the app for the first two days, but then I paused it, forgot to unpause it and I have to get back on it.

I had three dreams last night. When I woke up from the first dream, I could remember everything about it and I kept telling myself "it's a tsunami dream, remember that, tsunami!" ...now all I remember is the tsunami.  ::|:  It was a really cool tsunami, though. Then I had a really disturbing dream that... ew. Not even going to talk about it. And finally I had a really long dream about my mum and driving, helping her get the car out of the garage, then she was teaching me how to drive her car.

I'm going to sleep some more. I had to get up to take my dog out for his morning... needs. So I figured I could update my workbook. Gonna write on my DJ later.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Dream journal updated!  :smiley: 

No lucid dreams, but at least my recall was better than yesterday!

----------


## LucasPotter

I'd like to celebrate one of my goals getting accomplished.  :smiley:  I've come and gone many times here on DV. The last time I came back, though, I promised myself I wouldn't give up and just leave again. I may not be getting any lucid dreams, but I've been definitely active around here lately:



So at least that's something!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime. It's late.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had four dreams. Keywords: zombies, Glee, cars and people I know from school. Going to write them down later, I'm late for class...

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on recall improvements!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks, Scionox!  :smiley: 

I've just updated my DJ! I've remembered to do reality checks a lot this morning, without the app, so I'm pretty happy about this too.

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I'm REALLY happy about how often I'm checking reality. I think I've been doing it about two or three times every hour, without anything telling me to. It's just... "oh, hey, am I dreaming?" and it's awesome!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I decided to start a little challenge. I want to remember at least two dreams (not fragments) for a week. Starting tonight/tomorrow morning.  :smiley: 

...I'm so going to end up writing down my dreams at 3AM, and I don't even care.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Continued doing lots of reality checks throughout the day. Not as many as I did in the morning, but definitely more than I usually do.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

My reality checking increased during the night!  :smiley:  I'm feeling so sure that this is a sign that something great will happen tonight!  ::D: 





... and that sounded a little dirty.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

By far, this is the most aware I've been... EVER. I'm so proud of myself and I have no idea why I got this way today. I'm not complaining, of course, but damn! I want to be this dedicated (and without even trying! It's like instinct!) everyday now!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I'm going to bed soon, so it's time to recap! I had a good day for reality checks. If I get lucid, I'll ask a DC the meaning of life. I also want to find my dream guide.

...maybe I can ask my dream guide the meaning of life?  ::lol:: 

Nah, it's best to keep it simple. Find a DC. Ask the meaning of life.

AND! Starting tonight, I want to remember TWO FULL dreams every night, for a week.

May the odds be ever in *my* favour.  :wink2:  And that's it, I guess...

----------


## Scionox

Well done with reality checks, you are doing great!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thank you, Scionox! I got really close to getting lucid twice last night!

Also, first night of my "one week of remembering at least two dreams every night" was a HUGE success!!!  ::D:  I remembered *five* dreams!

----------


## LucasPotter

*Personal challenge* - seven days remembering at least two dreams every night

Night 1 [x] Night 2 [] Night 3 [] Night 4 [] Night 5 [] Night 6 [] Night 7 []

 ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Whoa. I just remembered another dream! :O

----------


## JoannaB

You know what, you just inspired me, and hey, I remembered two dreams last night, so maybe I should do the same personal challenge - good idea!

----------


## LucasPotter

> You know what, you just inspired me, and hey, I remembered two dreams last night, so maybe I should do the same personal challenge - good idea!



That's awesome!  ::D:  And you're the one who inspired me to do this, when you told me that remembering dreams gets points in the competition.  :tongue2:  I figured that I won't have many LDs points, but I can definitely work on remembering dreams.  ::D: 

Also, you were in my dream last night. Not *you* you, but you.  ::|:  And also Ophelia. Not *Ophelia* Ophelia, but Ophelia.  ::|:  My dreams rarely make sense, yes.  ::|:

----------


## Scionox

Wow, that's some awesome progress, keep it up!  ::D: 
By the way, competition will start in two days.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D: 

Today I have also been doing lots of reality checks. Not as many as yesterday, but still more than usual (then again, usual is nothing  :tongue2: ), so I'm still happy with myself.

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm going to bed soon. I have no idea if this is going to affect my dream recall or my attempts to have a lucid dream, but today I woke up feeling extremely down. No reason. In fact, I have reasons to be feeling happy. But nothing ever makes sense when it comes to this and I'm feeling really sad. Hopefully, I'll still be able to remember at least two dreams. And my goal still is the TOTM.

----------


## LucasPotter

On the other hand, my activity is 100% (today, this week and this month) and I have increased my reality checks tonight (as in, more than what I did during the day). So yay progress.

----------


## LucasPotter

It definitely affected me. When I woke up, I could only remember one dream and I felt like shit. I took a nap later and I forgot that dream, but now I remember the other two, so I guess my goal was achieved. I've been very lethargic today, even in my dreams. I did very few reality checks. More than I usually do, but much less than what I was doing in the last two days.

----------


## JoannaB

Congratulations on meeting your goal! I alas only remembered one dream, though this one was a doozy (who could ask for a better dream home than one situated o a bay with the Washington Monument inside the bay, and a dolphin and penguin show  :smiley:  ), but since I only remembered that one dream and I was not even remotely aware (sure, stick the Washington Monument in water, why not!), thus I fear you are likely to do better than me on the competition!

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks, Joanna.  :smiley:  It could've been better, but at least I got the two dreams.

And at least your dream sounds much more interesting than mine!  :tongue2:  Mine were all stressful, yours even had a dolphin and penguin show.  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Personal challenge - seven days remembering at least two dreams every night

Night 1 [x] Night 2 [x] Night 3 [] Night 4 [] Night 5 [] Night 6 [] Night 7 []

----------


## LucasPotter

Yeah, today was a bad day. I barely did any reality checks. I'll be better tomorrow.

----------


## Scionox

Well, that dream could have also affected it because you were thinking/worried that it might affect it, sometimes that happens, and either way i really hope it'll get better  :Exclaim: 
By the way competition got an (accidental) early start, so check it out here: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-14-a.html  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

My personal challenge is now back to square one. I could only remember a dream fragment.  :Sad:  The bright side is that I definitely have a dream sign now: zombies.

I've failed to do reality checks today. Must change that tomorrow. I've been feeling super down lately and it's time to kick the sadness away... hopefully the competition will help me!  ::D: 

Which reminds me! New goals for lucid dreams! Flying. Then, going through something solid. Finally, summoning someone. I feel like seeing Lindsay again.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, I also thought about trying to WILD after lunch today, but that doesn't even count as a failed one. I had only slept for three hours last night, so I was exhausted. I went to bed, thought it'd be a good opportunity to try... two minutes later, the maid started doing the dishes, and wow! That was SO NOISY!!!

I'll try to WBTB tonight, though. I had no idea we'd be paired up and I don't want to let my partner down, so I'll do all I can to compensate my lack of LDs.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, bedtime!  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

The stress/feeling down may have caused this recall drop, so yeah, kick sadness away, think positive  :Exclaim: 
And WBTB are always nice, good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm trying!  :smiley:  I remember a fragment and a dream from last night, gonna write them down now. I also tried to WBTB but after my hearing went weird, I don't remember anything else. I guess I fell asleep?

----------


## Scionox

That's already better!  :smiley: 
Also maybe you were in NREM during that WBTB where dreams happen not as often and are not as vivid usually, or maybe you just haven't recalled them, if it happens again you could try experimenting with WBTB timing for better results.  ::zzz::

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a lucid dream I had a lucid dream!!!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Yay!!! Congratulations! ::banana::

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!!!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## LucasPotter

Thank you!!!  ::D: 

Hahaha I was so excited when I woke up that I didn't even get up... I took my iPad and wrote everything down there, I didn't want to risk the chance of walking to my laptop (all five steps from my bed to my desk) and forgetting something.  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Damn, I have completely forgotten about reality checks. I think I need to get that app working again (I had paused it since I was doing so well).

And I plan on trying a WBTB tonight.  :smiley:  It's almost 2AM now, so maybe at 4? We'll see!

----------


## LucasPotter

I kinda want to try to WILD tonight. It never works because I'm not patient enough, but it does help me fall asleep. I used to lay in bed for hours before getting some sleep and now I fall asleep much better, so... even if I fail, at least I know my sleep will be good.  :tongue2: 

And now I'm REALLY going to bed.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

I know what you mean! WILD attempt also helps me fall asleep faster.

----------


## Scionox

Good luck with WILD and be sure to fix your reality checking!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

So glad I'm not the only one, Joanna!  :tongue2:  I used to suffer from insomnia, it was awful... then I learnt about WILD. Never succeeded, but falling asleep is just not a problem anymore.  ::lol::  I guess I learnt how to relax?

I'm back to doing reality checks, Scionox!  ::D:  Not as often as I should, but at least I do remember that I have do it sometimes, so I'm getting there!

----------


## LucasPotter

Yep, I'm back to doing reality checks!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Only had one tiny fragment this night. I'm very disappointed, especially because I can feel it was a really fun dream.  :Sad: 

The good thing is that I'm trying to have a WBTB every night. I haven't found the right time yet. Sometimes I'm TOO awake, sometimes I'm TOO sleepy. I'll get there.  :smiley:  Also, I'm back to doing reality checks. I'm still using the Awoken app and I want to do reality checks without the app, but for I think I'll keep using it for now. I haven't really turned it into a habit and this app can help with that.

----------


## LucasPotter

I ended up sleeping all afternoon... oops, sorry, study time, maybe tomorrow, yes?

Anyway, my dream recall is killing me. Only one dream and one fragment after sleeping from 1PM to 5PM? This sucks.  :Sad: 

I also forgot to try to WBTB during the few times I woke up. Again, not happy with myself.

I have class soon, so hopefully I'll remember to do reality checks on my way to uni, during class and on my way back.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Reality checks: improved. Not perfect, but better.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

And now bedtime!  ::D:  I'm definitely trying WBTB in about three hours!  :smiley: 

Yesterday, I tried two hours after going to bed and then... well, I don't remember waking up.  :Sad:

----------


## JoannaB

If you don't remember waking up, have you checked whether you are still asleep? Even if yes, check again just in case.

----------


## Scionox

Try not to stress over recall, sometimes stress might be the case of decreased recall, so stay positive!  ::zzz:: 
And well done on reality checks.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

> If you don't remember waking up, have you checked whether you are still asleep? Even if yes, check again just in case.



That is one of my problems! I always tell myself I need to do a reality check whenever I wake up, but I always forget!  :Sad: 

Another problem of mine is that I set my phone's alarm to wake me up. I wake up, turn it off and go back to bed. Except that I can't remember that. I've missed some classes because of this too.  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

> Try not to stress over recall, sometimes stress might be the case of decreased recall, so stay positive! 
> And well done on reality checks.



I'm trying not to worry too much, at least I can still remember fragments, but it is annoying.  :Sad:  I'm used to remembering my dreams really well.

And thanks!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm going to bed too late.  :Sad:  I have to fix this, it's already 4AM.  :Sad: 

I'm also expecting zombie dreams since I've just finished the third season of The Walking Dead... I was having a marathon, but then I took a break from it and I stopped having those dreams. It's good, though, cause I might be able to use this as a dream sign! I always fail at recognising dream signs, but there's always a first time, right?  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Reminds me that i need to be fixing my schedule as well.  :Exclaim: 
Good idea about zombies!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I got nothing.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime. No reality checks today.  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

Awwr, turn the app back on? Maybe try it like, one day on, next day off, then day on, then later do it through one day of three days, then one day of four days and so on until you will be able to always remember on your own.  :Thinking:

----------


## LucasPotter

I should probably turn it on, yes.  :Sad: 

I almost had a lucid dream, though!  ::D:  I was awake after just waking up from a dream. And I kept thinking "well, it was a dream and it's still a dream so I can handle it by taking control of it" and I could see the dream right in front of me, but then I woke up for good. Still, almost there!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I honestly don't know what's wrong with me. I always go to bed later than the day before and it's just annoying. It's almost 5AM and I'm just not sleepy at all.  :Sad: 

Oh, well. I'm going away on Sunday and I'll have to wake up super early for the flight, so I guess that'll get fixed soon enough... gonna try to get some sleep now. Maybe I could try WILD?

----------


## Scionox

Same here, though in my case it's more because of amount of things i do i end up getting to sleep later than i want. And WILD is worth trying if you have time for WBTB!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had TWO lucid dreams!!!!!!!!!  ::D:  Both very short, but still!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

My WILD attempt was very interesting. While I was lying there doing nothing but waiting for it to happen (...can you tell I suck at it?) I decided to plan out the dream. I thought it'd be better to start in bed, since I was there already. Then I imagined myself getting up and I was in this other bedroom. It was weird. I summoned Lea Michele cause I wanted to wish her a happy birthday, we hugged. Then I remembered that I wasn't supposed to summon her, cause my three step tasks are flying (which I've done already), then go through a wall and THEN summon someone. I apologised to Lea and told her I had to go and I'd have to summon someone else. She was very graceful about it and told me that it was okay, that she understood.

I threw myself against the wall and went through it without a problem. Lea just opened the door and got to the corridor, she was right behind me. She told me I could've used the door too. I told her I couldn't have. Then, I summoned Lindsay. She showed up and I was happy. I kissed her, but she seemed a bit hesitant. I asked her what was wrong, since last time I summoned her she had kissed me. She said she's dating now, so it was wrong. I told her that it was okay, I can respect that.

I thought about my goals. I couldn't remember them exactly, but then it came to me that I had to bake something. I turned to Lindsay and asked for a rock. She game me one. I opened the oven and put it in there. One second later, I thought "it's a dream, so one second should be enough" so I took it out of there. I offered it to Lea and Lindsay. They accepted it and we all ate it. It was salty.

Then I couldn't remember what I was supposed to do next. I knew there were team tasks but I couldn't remember what they were. I remembered that I had to meet StaySharp. I couldn't remember whether or not he was a guy, but I assumed so. I have no idea what he looks like, so I summoned Daniel Radcliffe. I told him we're like brothers from different mothers and he agreed. I told him I needed a favour. He said sure. I asked him to be StaySharp. He said he could do that, so he sat there and said "I'm now StaySharp". I told him it didn't work like that. He said "well, you don't know what he's like, so how should I? I'm Harry Potter, you'd better respect me!" so I decided to let it go.

I thought about trying to find my dream guide. I felt that it should be someone powerful and wise. I wanted Dumbledore. I kept getting Gandalf, with a mix of the second Dumbledore, with the first Dumbledore's voice. After a while, I gave up and decided to go with this weird old man. I thought about the TOTM and asked him what the meaning of life is. He said "fish". I didn't like that answer cause I hate fish. He said "fine, then, dog". I told him he was just saying random animal names. I told him to think about it before replying. He looked at me and went "the meaning of life is loooove". He said "love" just like Dumbledore said it on the first HP film, so I figured I wasn't going to get anything from him.

Then my closet creaked and the moment was gone. I have no idea what this was, but it was cool! During this whole thing, I could feel my body and I knew I wasn't fully dreaming, but... at the same time, my mind was totally dream-like (not remembering things, not being able to control stuff very well). It was interesting.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bad news.  :Sad:  My activity has dropped. It had been 100% for a very long time, now it's 92%. Oh, well.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed, later than I should (again)...

I'm so excited about this, though, last night was really cool! Both lucid dreams were short and a bit unstable, but they were still lucid dreams and TWO in ONE night!? :O

Yeah, I'm definitely excited!  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on lucids, there more to come, keep it up!  ::goodjob:: 
And are you sure you weren't fully dreaming during that WILD? Because from what you wrote it sounds like you were.  ::huh::  If you are sure could have been daydreaming, but it's hard to define since experiences with daydreaming vary from person to person.  :Thinking:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Congrats on lucids, there more to come, keep it up! 
> And are you sure you weren't fully dreaming during that WILD? Because from what you wrote it sounds like you were.  If you are sure could have been daydreaming, but it's hard to define since experiences with daydreaming vary from person to person.



Thank you!  ::D: 

I have no idea what that was. I could definitely feel my body, my bed, my pillow, my blanket... I was always aware of my body and I knew that if I moved a little, I'd lose that "dream". But my mind felt weird, like it was a dream and I couldn't think properly... and also, the people in it, I couldn't control them or what they said.

I'll read a bit on daydreams and see if I find anything, thanks for mentioning it!

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, and I went from three dreams (two lucid ones) and two fragments to......... nothing.  ::lol::  Oh, recall, you crazy thing.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed now and I probably won't be able to write down my dreams tomorrow in the morning, since my flight is at 8AM... but I'll try to update everything here whenever I can!

Buenos Aires, here I go!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Good luck with the flight and the dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Just remembered one dream, but at least the flight was good!  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a lucid dream last night!!!  ::D: 

02/09/2013 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So awesome! I've been having a good, lucid phase! My lucid dreams are short and unstable, but at least I'm getting lucid! In time, I'll learn how to make them longer and stable, right?

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  ::goodjob2:: 
The length and stability will definitely improve with practice indeed, and maybe in this case you were just at the end of REM, so timing can help too.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I feel like I always have my lucid dreams at the end of REM, cause I always get a "okay, now it's time to wake up, get up and start the day" feeling...

----------


## Scionox

End of the REM is when our awareness is usually at the highest. Keep practicing awareness/reality checks, thus upping your general awareness and i am sure you will get to become lucid with better timing!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Ohhh, okay, so I'm not REALLY unlucky, it's normal to have lucid dreams at the end of REM!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Could only rememeber one dream from last night...

----------


## LucasPotter

I had another lucid last night!  ::D: 

I completely forgot all the tasks in my list and I ended up doing the TOTM from August, but... still a lucid, yay!!!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  ::goodjob2:: 
Even though you have done TOTM from different month, it's still nice to do them.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D:  It was fun, and now I know that we live to dance!

(I actually liked that answer a lot, maybe it means we should be living in a musical and that'd be AWESOME!!!)

Oh, and I'll get to go through an interesting experience tonight... I'm spending the night on a bus, from Buenos Aires to Mendoza. I wonder if sleeping in a sitting position will help me.  :smiley:  Will report back tomorrow morning!

----------


## LucasPotter

Nothing really happened, but a song playing in real life played in my dream, that was fun!

----------


## Scionox

Yup, sometimes music and sounds from waking can affect dreams can affect dream, one time i even WILDed that way, some people were noisy in my home before i fell asleep for WILD and after noise was gone it returned in form of HH and then dream transition, haha.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Finally home! May my comfy bed bring me many lucid dreams!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Nothing new to report, I'm afraid.  :Sad:  I have high hopes for tonight, though!

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been having a hard time remembering my dreams lately.  :Sad:  Usually, when I wake up, I can remember most of it, but one minute later... it's all gone.

----------


## Scionox

Sometimes recall drops can happen, it's can be just random or life related. Have you changed your sleeping schedule recently? Or have you had stress or some major changes in life? Those can cause recall drop, but either way, think positive, it will be back eventually for sure  :Exclaim: 
Also, keep your dream writing tools close to bed so you can write dream before recall goes away. Also meditation or just relaxation for a bit can help recovering them, i often find myself remembering some dream details while relaxing/meditating before nap/WBTB.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

My recall kinda disappeared after I got back from my trip... the last day was pretty chaotic. I left five am from the hotel, got a bus ride for four hours, waited for six hours, got two flights, then waited for another three hours before another flight. I slept a lot, but they were al like five minute naps.  :Sad:  After that day, I've been unable to remember my dreams as clearly as I'm used to...

That said, I took a nap today and I could remember it pretty well, so yay!  ::D:  And I almost got lucid!!! Actually, I did get lucid, but five seconds later, I convinced myself I had woken up... weird, but getting there!  :tongue2:

----------


## JoannaB

Congrats! But please do not say you almost got lucid when you did get lucid even for five seconds. Even a five second lucid counts, and you mind deserves to be awarded for a job well done.

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on lucid and what JoannaB said, mini lucid dreams(As i personally call them) are good and are signs of progress!  :smiley: 
As for recall, sounds like you have transitioned between time zones alot and your sleeping schedule was not the best, from what i heard travel between timezones can temporarily affect sleep in ways, but either way nice that your recall is getting back now.  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks.  :smiley:  I was just a little disappointed that it lasted so little and that I didn't even manage to do anything...

As for today, I slept for four hours and can't remember anything.  :Sad:  The only thing I remember is dreaming that I was late (I woke up six times thinking I was indeed late... which I wasn't) and I think I dreamt about my dog... then again, the little bastard jumped on my bed last night and I woke up with him sleeping next to me, so... who knows?  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Anyway, I've slept very little last night, so now that I'm home and have had a greasy lunch (oh, McDonald's...), it's nap time!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime!  :smiley:  I'll try to have a WILD tonight... I feel like I haven't been trying hard enough to have a LD lately.

----------


## Scionox

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a lucid dream AND did the TOTM!!!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Awesome! Now if only I could have an LD too - send some good vibes my way, ok?

----------


## LucasPotter

Always!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, I forgot to mention this, but I had SP last night. It went away pretty fast, though. I'm so happy that I managed to fix this.  :smiley:  When I first found DV, it was because I used to get stuck on SP a lot, but now I know how to snap out of it in like... five seconds. Mission accomplished!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

My name is orange and I have this now!



Exciting!  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Congratulations dude!  ::goodjob::

----------


## LucasPotter

Aww, thank you!!!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bringing this back!  :smiley: 

Things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. talk to myself/my subconscious/my dream guide
2. turn into a man
3. have ideas for a book
4. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
5. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
6. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)
7. turn into an animal (maybe a wolf?)
8. use an elevator to find out things about me
9. ask a DC if I'm dreaming
10. go to Hogwarts
11. shoot fireworks out of my hands
12. ask a DC what my name is

----------


## LucasPotter

And on that lovely note... bedtime!  :smiley: 

Oh, and just want to point out that last night I had my tenth lucid dream since July! I guess that ten LDs in two months and a half aren't really all that impressive (it's what? An average of four lucid dreams per month?), but it's still an accomplishment to me!  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on tenth lucid and TOTM!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!!!  ::D: 

My dream last night was so boring that I wasn't even interested in writing it down.  :Sad:  Now I regret that cause I don't remember much... I'll be better tonight and I'll write down my dream, even if it's just as boring (or more boring!) I don't want to get demotivated again.

So... here's to a lucid dream tonight!  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Yeah, writing every dream is pretty important for DJ practice, even if it's boring. Also even if dream seems to be boring at first it can be worth reviewing, i've had some dreams that were not very interesting at first until i wrote into DJ and analyzed them and figured out something interesting or even recalled an additional fragment or two.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I know.  :Sad:  I just get really annoyed by boring dreams. I'm so used to exciting dreams (even if some of they turn into nightmares, at least there's all the adrenaline) that when I have a dream about sitting down and talking and watching people or driving, I end up waking up and feeling like I REALLY wasted my time.  :Sad: 

I'm trying, though, my DJ entry was pathetic (just two lines for both nights), but I'll definitely try harder tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Almost had a lucid dream last night!  ::D: 

In my dream, I was following my mum and there was so much fog that it all turned black and I couldn't see anything. I felt myself waking up, so I freaked out a little and started telling myself to focus on the dream. I heard lots of noises, like a train station and I could almost see the train station itself, but... then I REALLY woke up.

----------


## Scionox

Nice, every 'almost' moment is a step to success.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Again, nothing really all that interesting to say. I had an interesting dream where I was writing a song and I really loved the melody and the lyrics I had, but I can't remember anything about it anymore.

I do have a theory, though, that my dream recall is much better when I sleep with some light on, so I'm trying that tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

I like music dreams, especially if music is actually something new, created by dream, maybe you could try remembering it or searching for it in lucid and try to recreate it.  ::tunes:: 
And that's an interesting theory, it could be that light keeps your awareness slightly more during sleep and that increases recall, worth trying as long as it's comfortable.  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

> I like music dreams, especially if music is actually something new, created by dream, maybe you could try remembering it or searching for it in lucid and try to recreate it. 
> And that's an interesting theory, it could be that light keeps your awareness slightly more during sleep and that increases recall, worth trying as long as it's comfortable.



One of my goals was to try to think of a cool idea for a book (in a lucid dream), but a song would be pretty awesome too!  ::D: 

I'm actually not comfortable in the dark, so keeping the lights on is actually nice.  :tongue2:  I did that last night, but I went to bed at 2AM and got up at 5AM... I rarely remember my dreams when I sleep so little... maybe tonight will be a good, lucid night, though!

----------


## LucasPotter

Yep, lights on definitely help me!  ::D:  I had the most peculiar dream last night... it lasted for days!!! :O Dream time is always a bit weird for me, but DAYS!? First time this has ever happened to me, I think...

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed MUCH later than usual (4AM), and I've downloaded an app... gonna try it.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on that dream, time dilation is always an amazing experience.  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks, but I didn't it on purpose!  :tongue2:  It just sort of happened...

Last night, however, there were two times in my dream where I knew I was in a dream, but I wasn't aware enough to gain lucidity. The first time, I used the fact that it was a dream to reassure myself that I could drive the car I had stolen. The second time, I was like "nah, driving away from the cops will be way too hard and I can't be bothered. Time to wake up"  ::lol:: 

In other news, I have the Dream:ON app now. I haven't really used it that much, though. Only twice and in very short time periods. Here's what I got so far:

----------


## Scionox

On purpose or not, it's still a nice experience.  :wink2: 
As for the app... i have no experience with those things because i have nothing to run them on. I wish there was version that worked on PC.  :Thinking:

----------


## LucasPotter

I found out I was using the app in the wrong way... it said to turn all sounds off, but I guess that was for iPhone 4. iPhone 5, I'm supposed to keep the sound on... which I found out when I forgot to turn it off and my alarm rang as loud as it could.  ::lol::  I fixed it now, though, so let's see if it works!

Something I've noticed: I've been waking up a bit often with myself... it sounds like I'm sighing/humming. No idea why, but it's a little annoying.

----------


## LucasPotter

My dream recall is still not good, but! Last night, I had a dream where I knew I could fly cause I knew it was a dream, so I flew around a lot... but I never did get aware/lucid.  ::|:  Anyway, considering this sort of dry spell with my dream recall that I'm going through, I'll take an "almost lucid dream" as amazing progress.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

My dreams have been pretty stressful lately... I'm used to dream-adrenaline and I like it, but I'm starting to wake up a bit terrified sometimes. The interesting part is that my dream awareness is getting better. I often know I'm dreaming, even though I still fail to get lucid.  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, and totally off-topic, but the mobile version of the site is actually pretty good! I very rarely like mobile versions, but yay!!!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Nightmares tend to increase awareness and even chance to get lucid, in fact many people have their first (unintended) lucid that way.  :tongue2: 
But don't worry about them, since as you know dreams can't hurt you, and you can also use emotion of fear as a dream sign while you have those dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

That's true, I guess I just have to get used to this... again.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Aaaannnd... bedtime.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

New competition sign up thread is up by the way: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Awesome!  ::D:  Thanks for letting me know!

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I need to get into the habit of doing reality checks again... I kinda suck at it.  ::lol::  I think I'll try the app again, it does help me...

----------


## LucasPotter

My dream recall is getting slightly better AND I'm a Dream Guide now!!!  ::D:  I'm so happy!!!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D:  And right back at ya, Mr. Moderator!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed soon... I'll try the Lucid Dreamr app.  :smiley: 

Oh, and the new LD goal is to scare a kid and maybe eat a candy (that's poisoned)... yikes.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Good luck!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks! I'll try not to get myself killed by poisoned candy in my dreams!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

No luck last night... I went to bed too late and my dad, my dog and my mum all woke me up way too early. I don't even remember what my dreams were about.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed in a few minutes... I'll use *DreamZ Lite - Remember Your Dreams*, let's see how the first night goes...  :smiley: 

Been using *RealityCheck* too, I believe that I'll be doing reality checks on my own in about a week.

*Goals for tonight:*

Remember at least two dreams
Have a lucid dream
Do the TOTM
Summon myself

I might be setting my expectations a bit too high, but how else will I motivate myself, right?  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Indeed, setting up goals before going to bed helps alot, and writing/typing them too, not only for motivation but also for remembering them when lucid.  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

That's true! I actually had five dreams (that I could remember) last night/this morning! I don't think I have to worry about dream recall anymore.  :tongue2:  I also did notice I was dreaming and used it to my advantage, but didn't go as far as get lucid and take control. But after like ten days without remembering my dreams, I don't even care that much about that.  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

I think I'm going to keep my goals the same as last night's...

Remember at least two dreams
Have a lucid dream
Scare a kid
Summon myself

 :smiley:  aaand it's bedtime in a few minutes!

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, and my CH points continue frozen.  :Sad:  I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the change from member to dream guide, is that even possible? I noticed they haven't changed since that day, so I dunno if it's a bug because of that or just a coincidence... either way, I'm stuck with 1850, just 150 points away from being able to change my name.  ::lol::  I'll get there sometime, I'm sure!

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on progress!  ::thumbup:: 
As for CH, Community hall system is currently being worked on as far as i know(Hopefully to be fixed), so points are a bit misbehaving.  :Thinking:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D: 

I remembered four dreams from last night and I knew I was dreaming in two of them... failed to get lucid somehow, though.  ::lol::  But it seems like knowing I'm dreaming is happening a bit frequently now, so just a matter of time before I stop missing out opportunities.  :smiley: 

Yeah, gab told me they're working on it, so it's all good.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I will no longer worry about my dream recall. I feel like sometimes I get too obsessed with something and end up worrying about it so much that it just makes everything worse... since my dream recall seems better now, I'll consider my dry spell over and stop thinking about it.  :tongue2: 

As for goals! LUCID DREAM TONIGHT!!! I want it, I can make it happen. I am going to scare a kid and I am going to summon myself.

And maybe I might have enough time to summon Lindsay too.  :wink2:

----------


## Scionox

Indeed, sometimes worrying too much can be bad, It's best to balance it and don't go too far into either side. And good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

GOALS!!! Scare a kid, summon myself! Bedtime!

----------


## LucasPotter

Gah, had such a busy day today that I didn't even get to write down my dreams from last night (to be fair, there was a lot of shit - literally, my dog had pooped everywhere - involved in my dream, so maybe this wasn't such a great loss)... my dreams have been pretty vivid, though. That's always nice.  :smiley: 

Hopefully I'll have more free time tomorrow!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

You know, I usually agree that vivid is good in dreams. But not about poop, those kinds of dreams are better less vivid in my opinion.  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

> You know, I usually agree that vivid is good in dreams. But not about poop, those kinds of dreams are better less vivid in my opinion.



That's... actually a good point!  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Two lucid dreams in less than 24 hours, hell, yeah!  ::D:  I actually almost had a WBTB about an hour ago (am never successful, but I had already felt that blanket feeling this time), but then my parents left their room and were being super loud, walking and talking. BUT I had a DILD, so yay!!!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Congratulations!

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  :Clap:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Cool dude!   :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D: 

I've been so busy lately that I haven't had the chance to update much... but no lucid dreams, so meh.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I was planning on going to bed early tonight... well, tonight is already this morning, since it's 4AM. I guess I was naive to believe I could actually go to bed at an acceptable time.  ::|: 

Anyway... bedtime!

----------


## Scionox

Competition is live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bringing this back!

Things I've done in lucid dreams:

1. go through a wall
2. fly
3. summon someone
4. look at the mirror
5. summon and talk to myself
6. move objects and a tower
7. make DCs sing

Things I want to do in future lucid dreams:

1. turn into a man
2. have ideas for a book/talk to the characters I've created
3. visit a place I've never been to (for example, a concentration camp)
4. see what my mind thinks the future will be like
5. talk to someone (famous) I've never met (sort of done this when I summoned Lindsay, but it'd be interesting to talk to other famous people)
6. turn into an animal (maybe a wolf?)
7. use an elevator to find out things about me
8. ask a DC if I'm dreaming
9. go to Hogwarts
10. shoot fireworks out of my hands
11. ask a DC what my name is

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed soon, so I should probably write down my goals!

1. move something (telekinesis)
2. summon Lindsay
3. ask her to sing for me
4. summon DragonMaster21 (he said he's a teenager, so I'm totally thinking of a teen dragon... maybe *this* or *this* haha  :tongue2: )
5. give him something from my pocket

Oh, and of course, the main goals: have a lucid dream and remember it!  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Hmmm if I have some time (I doubt it), I'd also like to summon Hermione and ask her to cast a spell on me.  :smiley: 

...or Willow!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Nice goals and ideas, good luck with them!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Ha thanks!  ::D:  Shame I didn't actually have a lucid dream... maybe tonight!

Today, our DST started, so I lost an hour.  :Sad:  Going to bed soon, though.

Goals!

Move something
Summon Lindsay
Ask her to sing for me
Find/Summon DragonMaster21
Give him something from my pocket

 :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

It's 7:30am and I have yet to go to bed. I'm reading a book, and I'm almost finishded, but I need to get something to eat first. I think I'll take a one-hour nap, get some food, finish my book and then go to sleep... which means that I'll either have the worst recall ever or the craziest dreams ever. We'll see...

----------


## LucasPotter

*sigh* I've been extremely lazy with everything I was supposed to do. No more. I'm back! Goal: LUCID DREAM!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

Goal achieved!  ::D:  Sure, it was for like fifteen seconds, but beggars can't be choosers.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I remembered four dreams from last night and even got lucid in one, as fast as it was... so how about at least two dreams tonight, plus a looong lucid dream!?  ::D:  That's the goal! Aaannnd... bedtime!

----------


## LucasPotter

Turns out that drinking a bottle of wine on your own makes you feel so sick that you can barely remember your dreams for two nights. Yikes. I do not recommend that to anyone...

Anyway! I'm finally over that stupid two-day hangover! Tonight shall be a good night!

----------


## LucasPotter

All right! Bedtime! That means lucid dream time!

...hopefully...

Let's talk goals! Okay, goals!

I need to move something. Summon someone. Ask them a question.

Let's make it better. How about...

Move something.

Summon DragonMaster21.

Ask him if he has something in his pocket.

Get him to give me the object.

Ready, set... go!

----------


## LucasPotter

...crap, I was supposed to have gone to bed earlier.  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

Nice goals, looking forward to see result of that pocket task.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I wish I had gotten to that, but I didn't go that far with my LD!  :tongue2: 

However, I've gotten to 90 points this competition, which is ten more points than the last one... achievement!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime... last night of the competition, yikes! Come on, I REALLY want one last LD!!!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Yep, that's some progress, so congrats! And good luck for the last night!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

17 lucid dreams since July, 1st!!!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, plans in case I have a lucid dream tonight!

Hmmm... I'll summon myself and ask myself to help me with my book. If that doesn't work, I'll summon Lindsay and ask her out. If that dosn't work, I'll ask a random DC what my name is and try to shoot energy from my hands. At least one of those has to work!

And... bedtime.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

When setting goals i'd suggest being more confident and not going "If that doesn't work", because it _will_ work.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

> When setting goals i'd suggest being more confident and not going "If that doesn't work", because it _will_ work.



True! I just felt like I was being too greedy... had a lucid dream one night, had another lucid dream the following night, I didn't think I should assume I'd get yet another one three nights in a row.  :tongue2: 

Maybe I should have...

----------


## LucasPotter

I had extremely disturbing dreams last night. I'm not going to put them on my DJ and I spent the whole day trying not to think of anything that could relate to them. I feel much better now, so I'll describe them pretty fast. First dream involved me and my parents in an apartment. There was something going on outside, it was sort of an apocalypse, except that it was beautiful and I knew I'd live. My parents wouldn't, so I had to say goodbye to them. Hugging them knowing it was the last time I'd ever see them hurt too much. The other dream involved me having to save dead bodies. They were all kids and they had died, but I was part of a group and we all believed we could bring them back. Running around with bodies of dead children is awful. Before I got to leave, I ran into a woman who was an acquaintance. Her baby didn't have a nose and I woke up while looking at his face, I almost threw up.

Terrible night.

----------


## YotaLife93

Phew! Sounds like you had a rough sleep! I didn't dream at all last night, at least not that I remember.

----------


## LucasPotter

It really was a bad night... but I'm hoping tonight will be better, maybe a lucid dream to compensate the awfulness of last night?  :wink2: 

And that sucks, I hate not remembering my dreams.  :Sad:  Here's hoping your dream recall gets better tonight!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Bedtime! Goal is to summon myself and get help for my book! If we have some extra time, I'll get myself to teach me how to shoot energy from my hands!

----------


## Scionox

Well, those dreams happen, but try to not be negative about them if possible! And good luck with this night, also:





> If we have some extra time



I see you still need to do more work on confidence!  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

More nightmares. All I'm dreaming about is being lost, being alone, people dying, people killing themselves, people killing others and even rapes.

----------


## LucasPotter

My nightmares are still pretty bad, but I got a small lucid dream last night.  :smiley:  I was in a store and I started singing "Jingle Bells". Everyone around me started singing and dancing, it was fun. I realised it was a dream, so I raised my hands to make them all shut up. Then I started "November, October, September, August, Ju... July? June... Ma... May?" and then my alarm went off.

The rest of the night was about stars blowing up in the sky and falling on us and killing everybody. Not exactly as fun as singing and dancing with DCs.

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on lucid, and you were halfway here on TOTM, nice!  :smiley: 
As for nightmares, maybe you should not focus on them so much and treat them as normal dreams? Alternatively get lucid in one and defeat your fears, you can even try to use them as dream sign!

----------


## LucasPotter

> As for nightmares, maybe you should not focus on them so much and treat them as normal dreams? Alternatively get lucid in one and defeat your fears, you can even try to use them as dream sign!



I don't mind nightmares too much (I actually enjoy the adrenaline), but the latest nightmares I've had aren't "fun" nightmares, they're just really dark, depressing nightmares... and that's why they affect me so much, instead of waking up after living an adventure, I wake up in a terrible mood.  :Sad: 

However, I did have another lucid dream last night.  :smiley:  I tried to summon myself, but summoning myself seems to be harder than I thought. I summoned a mirror instead, cause I figured I could talk to my reflection. Turns out I can't. So I decided to try the months thing again... I started with "Dectober".  ::|:  Then I remembered that "Dectober" is the last month, and I'm supposed to start with "Noctober".  ::|:  I finally got it right with "November", then I went to "October", then "Septober"...  ::|:  I realised there was something wrong with that, so I started again... "November", "October", "September!!!", "August", "July" and I woke up. I'll get there sometime...

----------


## LucasPotter

One more lucid dream. I tried to summon the main character of the book I'm writing... it didn't work. I tried to think of something else to do, but I ended up feeling discouraged, since I just wanted to get more ideas for my story, so I woke myself up.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

I've had five lucid dreams this month! :O Three of them have been in the last four nights, this is crazy! I think I'm learning how to identify that "this is a dream" feeling better.  :smiley: 

20 dreams since July, 1st! Going well!  ::D:

----------


## YotaLife93

Very nice! Keep it up! I know I dreamed last night, and I know it involved Robert (as most of them seem to) but I can't remember what happened!

----------


## Scionox

Five lucid per month, that's some awesome progress! Congrats!  :Clap:

----------


## LucasPotter

Another lucid dream and I got to do the TOTM!!!  ::D:  *Here*!

----------


## Scionox

Awesome! Maybe try one of advanced ones next?  :smiley: 
Also periodical reality checks once lucid and/or just thinking 'I am dreaming' can help to deal with lucidity loss.

----------


## FryingMan

> Another lucid dream and I got to do the TOTM!!!  *Here*!



You're on a very serious roll, way to go!    What do you do during the day (RCs, how frequently) /  before bed /  in between dreams?

----------


## LucasPotter

> Awesome! Maybe try one of advanced ones next? 
> Also periodical reality checks once lucid and/or just thinking 'I am dreaming' can help to deal with lucidity loss.



That actually was an advanced task.  :tongue2:  But yeah, I need to work on stabilization, I always forget to do that.  :Oops: 





> You're on a very serious roll, way to go! What do you do during the day (RCs, how frequently) /  before bed /  in between dreams?



Thanks!  :smiley:  I have an app called "RealityCheck", it makes a noise once every 15-45 minutes. Whenever I hear that sound, I count my fingers and look around, checking if everything looks normal. Before I go to bed, I lie down for a few seconds, setting goals for my lucid dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

> That actually was an advanced task.



Oh, whoops, haha, kinda forgot which one which for a bit here. Well then you could try second advanced one(can be good for teleport or fast flight practice) or bonus one!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

One more lucid dream!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats and well done on TOTM.  :smiley:  Was also nice attempt on bonus task anyways, next time you'll do it properly!  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Been really sick for the past three days. Bright side is that all I do is sleep and my dreams are REALLY vivid, because of the fever. On the other hand, my dreams are also messed up and I'm so out of it, both in waking life and inside my dreams, that I doubt I'll get any lucids. Can barely get out of the bed, tbh.

----------


## bemistaken

Get well soon!  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Awwr, i hope you'll get better soon!

----------


## LucasPotter

Finished the last semester of 2013 with 24 LDs!  ::D: 

I'm going to start over now, and let's see... I had a (semi) LD from 31st to 1st (I was in an elevator, it broke down, I was freaking out, noticed it was a dream and used my "powers" to open the elevator door so that I could leave... then, I lost lucidity), another LD from 1st to 2nd (I was running away from some people, thought it'd be much easier if I could just fly away, realised it was a dream and flew away. I thought about doing something else, but I had no goals in mind, so I just flew around until I woke up) and another LD this morning (my mum had bought two new dogs - even though she's stated many times in real life she doesn't want any more dogs after ours dies - and I kept thinking that was way too weird, so I thought it could only be a dream, I left myself fall on the floor, but it didn't quite happen, so I checked my hands, I had five fingers, but one of them looked weird, as it were broken. I jumped through the window - it was closed, but I went through it anyway - flew around a lot, got to the ground and lost lucidity).

So three LDs for 2014 so far!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Welcome back!  ::welcome::  And that's a very good start!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D: 

I've been pretty happy with my dreams this year. My first dream this year was of a lovely apocalypse... beautiful, dark purple sky, lots of gorgeous tornadoes showing up and lightning making the sky brighter for a few seconds. I mean, in real life, that'd be scary, but the images were really pretty.  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, a few things:

I rarely do RCs anymore. I know, I deserve a good spanking or something. I'll turn the RealityCheck app on next week and stop being so lazy with something so simple.
My dreams have been pretty vivid, so yay!
I haven't had any goals lately, so now I'm starting a new list for this year.

*2014*

*1.* fly *OK*
*2.* go through something solid *OK*
*3.* summon someone famous
*4.* talk to the characters from my book
*5.* talk to myself
*6.* task of the month (January)
*7.* turn into someone else
*8.* turn into an animal

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh! And I also plan on going back to my dream journal. The poor thing has been abandoned for too long, but not anymore!

----------


## LucasPotter

Had a lucid dream while napping and found out that my dream guide is Professor Oak from Pokemon!  ::lol:: 

Oh, and that makes four lucid dreams this year already... Not bad!

----------


## Scionox

Awesome!  :smiley:  Reminds me that i need to fine mine someday. Also you got lucid by feeling dream which is great too.  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks! And yeah, that was pretty cool!  ::D: 

Goals:

*2014*

*1.* fly *OK*
*2.* go through something solid *OK*
*3.* summon someone famous
*4.* talk to the characters from my book
*5.* talk to myself
*6.* task of the month (January)
*7.* turn into someone else
*8.* turn into an animal
*9.* meet my dream guide *OK*
*10.* talk to my dream guide

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been going to bed too late and waking too early.  :Sad:  Last night, I only had three hours of sleep, it's bad. I'm going to try to go bed earlier tonight.

My dreams, however, are pretty vivid. I've been killing some people in all of them, though.  ::|:

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night, my dream character!cousin did a reality check right in front of me and I didn't become lucid.  ::|:  And he even told me "you're the one who told me about lucid dreams!", and I still failed to realise I was dreaming haha

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been extremely powerful in my dreams lately. As in "oh, this dude wants to kill me? I'LL FLY AND MAKE IT RAIN ON HIM AND MAKE HIM CHOKE ON AIR AND THEN WE'LL SEE WHO GETS TO KILL WHO HERE!!!", but surprisingly, that hasn't helped me get lucid.  ::|:  I must think very highly of myself, huh?

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been having the weirdest dreams. They're all somewhat stressful and I end up waking up more tired than before I had gone to bed. Dreaming can truly be exhausting sometimes... those dreams are all really vivid and I'm usually really powerful (can jump so high it's almost like flying, can run super fast, can control the weather/universe), but unfortunately being powerful doesn't make the dreams any better... especially the ones where I'm "ordinary". The dreams are all dark, as in it's pretty much always night, there are always people dying and/or hurt. I constantly have to hide or run away.

Not fun. I need to get lucid.

----------


## LucasPotter

Another crazy, creepy dream, in which I was stuck in the elevator with some people and two guys wanted to rape us all. It ended with me killing them. Better than getting dream!raped, but... still not fun.

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed soon (OH GOD IS IT ALREADY 4M ALREADY WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN), and I'm going to try *this*.  :smiley:  Harry Potter universe, HERE I GO!!!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, so now it's almost 5am. Going to bed early: either I suck at it, or I take the "early" part of it too literally.

Either way, I suck.  ::|: 

BEDTIME

----------


## LucasPotter

In my dream last night, I saw an explosion. The visual was amazing, but the sound and the lack of effect it had on me even though I was close were disappointing. I was expecting it to be BOOOMMMM and CRAAAHSSHSHSHSH and then a huge wave of air would hit me, but... nope, nothing. The explosion's sound was a "pop". I was like "seriously, brain?" and then the scene rewinded, but the same thing happened. I got angry and yelled "I'll show you a real explosion when I get lucid, you just wait!"

...no, not once did I realise it was a dream.  ::|:

----------


## Scionox

So many close ones! Also you should not focus on negativity in dreams, there are some dream themes that i dont like that happen sometimes in my dreams, but i just dont mind them when they do and focus on dream themes that i like more.
And that's a nice idea with music(Maybe i should try it sometime as well, tho with animes or video games since i dont usually watch movies), as long as you can fall asleep while listening ofcourse.  ::tunes::

----------


## LucasPotter

I ended up having a HIMYM dream with the HP soundtrack two nights ago!  ::lol::  I didn't try it last night, though... maybe I should try it tonight.

Anyway! Bedtime!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Today was my 100th dream journal entry!!!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I tried taking a nap while listening to the HP soundtrack... I know I had a dream, probably more than one, but I can't remember anything.  :Sad:  Then again, it's so damn hot, it was hard enough just to fall asleep.  ::|: 

I'll try again when I go to bed for the night.

----------


## Scionox

Congrats on your 100th entry, and good luck! Try not to focus too much on falling asleep part itself as it tends to work quite opposite in that case.

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed with some music on again... I'll try this until it works!  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Decided to add more songs to make it more interesting. Currently using "Hedwig's Theme" from Harry Potter, "The Imperial March" and "Across The Stars (Love Theme)" from Star Wars and "The Uruk-hai" from LOTR. If I don't have epic dreams, then there's something wrong with me.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Had a lucid this morning! Didn't accomplish much, but still fun!  ::D:  Fifth one this year!

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  :Clap:

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D:  Had another one this weekend, gonna copy/paste from the TOTM thread:


I had a lucid dream from Saturday to Sunday and it took me a while to remember the task (I kept thinking that I had to ask a DC about their NY resolutions). Finally, while I was dream!jogging around a mountain (I wasn't very lucid, I guess...), I ran into a woman and remembered about the soulmate thing.

*Me:* Hey! Wait, stop running!
*DC:* *_stops running_*
*Me:* I need to know about my soulmate, who should I date?
*DC:* Oh, dear, no, no! Nobody! *_hugs me_* You need to love yourself first, you're your soulmate, forget dating! *_lets me go_* Love yourself. *_starts running again_*

Sixth lucid dream this year!  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

That's an interesting response to the question, congrats on lucid and TOTM!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

It was really cool!  ::D: 

I had another lucid last night! It lasted for about fifteen seconds, but those were very vivid seconds.  :tongue2:  The cool thing is that I managed to summon someone without shouting their name, which is a first for me.  :smiley:  Progress!

----------


## Scionox

Awesome!  :smiley: 
Next, summoning in direct view?  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Maybe...  :tongue2: 

My next goal is to summon myself and ask myself to tell me something about myself. Wow, that was confusing.  ::lol:: 

After that, I'm going to ask myself to take me to the world I'm writing about. I need help with my book...  :paranoid:

----------


## LucasPotter

Took a nap this evening and had sleep paralysis when I woke up.

I opened my eyes, was too exhausted, so closed them again. I immediately couldn't move at all and felt really scared. I heard a girl giggling behind me, but it sounded like she didn't want to make noise, as if she didn't know I wasn't asleep. So for a few seconds, I didn't do anything, cause I didn't want her to find out I was awake. Then I remembered it was SP, there was nobody in the house and that was just a hallucination, so I started focusing on opening and closing my hand and in a matter of like five seconds SP was gone.

I had forgotten how terrifying it is. I know it can be used for LD, but I honestly just want it to be over whenever it happens.

----------


## LucasPotter

Wow. Eight months away. Almost a pregnancy.  ::huh2:: 

Anyway! Back, cause I miss lucid dreaming and I also miss DV!

Been having some really weird (read: messed up) dreams. In fact, last night, I was living in a dorm where doctors were experimenting on everyone. And the toilet was filled with poop. Important details, y'all.  ::|: 

Other than that, lots of driving around, zombies and random people trying to kill me. You know, the usual.  :tongue2: 

So good to be back!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, time to get everything organised. First things first. Reality checks. I'll start focusing on them again. My dream recall has been pretty good, so I'll just keep writing on my DJ. My main goal is going to be meeting some characters I've created. Let's get this party started!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Nightmares. Nightmares everywhere.

 :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Once again... lots of nightmares.

And last night, I had SP within a dream... which is always weird.  :Sad:

----------


## PercyLucid

Dang, sorry on your nightmares.

Why so many nightmares? Are you okay?

----------


## LucasPotter

It might be the depression?  :Sad:  I've been taking antidepressants, but then I couldn't go back to my psychiatrist and ended up staying almost three weeks off them (which... not good AT ALL, I was having brain zaps and it was weird). I've finally got back on them yesterday, so let's see if my dreams get better now?

Also, I have not been doing RCs at all. I keep saying I need to start focusing on them and nothing yet. I'll get on it!

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay, I've done some RCs today. Not perfect, but better.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I have no idea what I dreamt last night, which is weird, cause my dream recall is okay/good. However, I woke up fine and well-rested, so I'm choosing to believe I had no nightmares at all.  :smiley: 

I've also increased my RCs. Sure, it's been less than a day, but it's already a nice improvement.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

My RCs have been going quite well!  :smiley:  Sadly, I didn't get much sleep, only three hours, because I was worried about my godfather (who lives in Sydney). Even after I found out he was okay, I just couldn't relax. But later I can take a nap.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I haven't taken a nap and it's already 8 PM, so I guess... no nap for me.  :tongue2: 

RCs still going strong!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Aw, crap. I was gonna attempt WBTB last night. But then I stayed up until four in the morning...  :Sad: 

I'm definitely trying it tonight. And at least now I have more time to work on Sageous's classes.

Also, my RCs are going well enough. I need to make it more of a habit, though. I remember to do it about... once in seven hours? So yeah. It's going, but it should be better.

We'll see how the day goes.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Did my RCs and did Sageous's first homework! It was a good day!  ::D: 

I read his second class just now and, while I was ready to start paying more attention to my REM cycle, now I know what to look for in a more effective way, so... thanks, Sageous's!

I may also try AstroFlyer's isochronic tone suggestion tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Mistake of the night: I woke up a bit over an hour after I had gone to bed. And then already tried WBTB, immediately. Note to self: that's a big nono.

You live and you learn.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Read Sageous's third class.  :smiley:  And also, I've been doing my RCs right and also Sageous's first homework. Based on what happened last night, I'm gonna try WBTB the second time I wake up tonight. Let's see if it works.

I'm also gonna give the isochronic tone another shot. Even if it doesn't help inducing a LD, I find it soothing, so... a few more attempts can't hurt.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, wow. I was exhausted last night/this morning. I woke up a lot, but I didn't have the energy to do more than just roll over. No willpower at all, I know. I'll work on that too...

However, I had to wake up kinda early today for a dentist appointment, so I was also anxious about that - I kept thinking I was late. Maybe tonight will be better, since I don't have anything to do tomorrow in the morning...

The good news: RCs going strong. Sageous's first homework going well too. So yay!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Still doing RCs a lot. Sageous's first homework too. I also have just finished reading his fourth class.

I'm interested in trying the month challenge, so... I guess now I NEED to get lucid, huh?  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I've identified a dream sign of mine: bathrooms.

And yet, I've failed to do a RC whenever I enter one, and this has cost me a LD last night. I NEED to work on this.

On another note, I haven't found the right time to try a WBTB. I'm trying different times each night (I wake up a lot, so I guess I have lots of options), so I'm sure I'll figure this out sooner or later.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Time to read Sageous's fifth class.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I found my mantra!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Tried a few times during the night, but I was up until almost four (woke up a bit over nine), so... I need to get my sleep a bit more organised.

BUT I HAD A LUCID DREAM JUST NOW BEFORE I WOKE UP AND I EVEN DID THE TOTM!!!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had lunch about an hour ago. I think I'll go for a nap in a few minutes and try WILD.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

So I ended up sleeping for three hours. No lucid dreams, but at least I feel rested. I've been feeling exhausted as hell lately.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I believe it's time to read Sageous's next class.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

*Lucid Dream Goals:*

*-* summon actors I've chosen as inspiration for my characters and talk to them about my stories;

*-* get some DCs to sing with me/for me;

I'll add more later.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

*Lucid Dream Goals:*

*-* summon actors I've chosen as inspiration for my characters and talk to them about my stories;

*-* get some DCs to sing with me/for me;

*-* summon a dream guide;

On that lovely note... bedtime!

----------


## LucasPotter

I had such a busy day today. I'm exhausted.

I did, however, manage to work on my RCs and RRCs, so yay!  :smiley:  In fact, I now never forget to do a RC when I enter a bathroom. But... I forgot to do it in the car.  :Sad: 

Anyway. Let's see what happens tonight. I wish I could write more, or read Sageous's next class. I just really am too tired for anything.

----------


## LucasPotter

Today was also a busy day. I couldn't even write on my DJ. I look forward to reading Sageous's next class tonight.

But seriously. I'm super tired.

----------


## LucasPotter

Fell asleep earlier... woke up now. Read Sageous's DEILD class.

----------


## LucasPotter

A silly lucid dream last night! It was a bit of a waste, but still fun. Aaaand I got Lea to sing for me, which is always a good thing.  ::smitten::

----------


## LucasPotter

I slept terribly last night. Well, first... I didn't sleep during the night. I was up until five in the morning. I decided to read a book to see if I'd fall asleep eventually, but I ended up finishing the book instead.  ::wtf:: 

When I finally fell asleep, I kept getting woken up by the people in the house. So. I'm exhausted as hell AND I can't remember any of my dreams.

Fun times.

----------


## LucasPotter

Quick update: I took some pills for pain, but ended up having an allergic reaction to it. Had to go the hospital (nothing serious, btw), and now I'm taking meds for the reaction. However, they make me sleepy as hell.

And now my allergy is coming back. So once this is all sorted out, I'll be back... shouldn't take longer than a couple days now. Hopefully.

----------


## LucasPotter

Happy to say I'm completely recovered!  ::D: 

Damn, those pills gave me some really vivid dreams, though...

----------


## LucasPotter

Oopsie, bad Lucas. I got out of the habit of checking in and that was it for two months, damn.

I'M BACK AGAIN NOW

I've been having some pretty cool dreams. I haven't got lucid in a while, though... I do get semi-lucid, which is nice enough.

However. I'm pretty suspicious that I have restless legs syndrome. I know I grind my teeth at night, and that's already bad.

About the legs, now... I have always felt that I need to move my legs when I'm sitting or lying down. But the main symptom is usually pain or a feeling of pins and needles. I don't feel any of that. Just a very strong urge to move my legs, which makes me feel very comfortable.

Anyway, my legs often hurt, but, being the idiot that I am, I never connected that to the possibility of me moving my legs all night long. Until a couple days ago, when I dreamt I was running around for a long time and, in the dream, I thought "I hate running like this. It's how I run in dreams and it's usually okay in dreams, but it sucks in real life". When I woke up, it hit me: I ALWAYS dream of running around, and I ALWAYS move my legs in a weird way in those dreams.

So yeah. I need to check that out after New Year's and... MY TRIP TO ORLANDO!!!  ::D:  I'm going to Disney on the first week of January!

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to bed soon. I really want to get lucid and cause an apocalypse.

LIFE GOALS





 :Oops: 

I mean... lucid dream goals. Yes. That's what I meant.  ::hrm:: 

 :Oh noes:

----------


## LucasPotter

I hope tonight is better than last night...  :smiley:

----------


## AstralMango

Welcome back, Lucas!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LucasPotter

> Welcome back, Lucas!



Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

No lucid dreams last night.  :Sad:  I could actually remember most of my dream when I woke up - far better than what I've been able recently - but I didn't have the time to write it down and now it's all gone.  :Sad: 

Oh, well.

TONIGHT!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

Had a lucid dream and blew up the planet

----------


## LucasPotter

Here's hoping that I'll be more disciplined in 2016!  :tongue2: 

I WANT ALL THE LUCID DREAMS NEXT YEAR

----------


## LucasPotter

Going to Orlando tomorrow!!!  ::D: 

The only thing is... I'm not sure if I'll be able to post while I'm there.

I'll try, though.

----------


## LucasPotter

I had TWO lucid dreams "last night" (this morning, really). But I didn't do anything at all. I need to be more prepared for my lucidity.

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been having cool, albeit generic, dreams lately. They all feel like action films, tbh.

I'm enjoying this trend.

----------


## LucasPotter

Hoping for a cool lucid dream tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a lucid dream this afternoon during a nap.

I wasted it.

----------


## LucasPotter

Lately, my problem hasn't been becoming lucid. It's getting in control FOR REAL. I need to work on that.

----------


## LucasPotter

My dreams have become extremely alike. Something happens that destroys society. Usually zombies, but last night was a natural disaster, so it can vary a little. Then, I take charge of my "group" and we go out looking for food, clothes and shelter. There are some evil people (and zombies, if it's a zombie apocalypse), and I have to kill them on my own, cause my "group" is scared and against killing.

...I'm not sure how I feel about this.

----------


## LucasPotter

I'm gonna go to bed soon. If I get lucid, I MUST summon my main characters from a story I want to write. I need inspiration.

----------


## LucasPotter

My dreams last night were a mess.

That's what I get for getting super drunk.  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Okay... bedtime soon.

----------


## LucasPotter

Once again, I've "been woken up" by a voice shouting. The transition from asleep to awake can get a bit messy sometimes, I guess...

----------


## LucasPotter

Just had the weirdest dream of a guy singing about St. Francis dressing in women's clothes to defend LGBT people.

----------


## LucasPotter

Well, it's safe to say my dreams have all become similar. It's always about someone trying to get me and hurt/kill me.

I've been dream!killing lots of people lately...





...I'm afraid of getting caught by the dream!cops...

----------


## LucasPotter

I haven't been sleeping very well lately.

----------


## LucasPotter

My teeth-grinding at night has gotten insane. My jaw hurts everyday and I have teeth-related dreams all the time.

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, wow, I had totally forgotten about this thread!!!

Time to come back.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Hey! Good to see you back!  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Hey! Good to see you back!



Thank you! Definitely good to be back!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I've been having some pretty intense dreams lately... sadly, no lucid ones.

To be fair, though, I haven't really been working on my awareness, on my DJ nor on RCs. So, basically, I only have myself to blame on this one.

----------


## LucasPotter

Some vivid dreams, but that's all. Sometimes I get on the edge of being lucid ("oh, that's okay, no need to worry about the huge ass meteor coming my way, it's just a dream, so let me climb this building for no reason"), but not enough to gain control.

----------

